# A new dining room set for my wife!



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*I begin at the begining. Where else?*

Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.

She started out by commenting on how the new ones looked in the store, and then started with how nice a new one would look in our dining room. I took the hint.

So, where to start? Well, I asked her what she wanted and I got, "I don't know, just make something. I trust you."

Hmm… No restrictions! That's nice. Now what do I want?

Chairs would be the main attraction for me so I looked at everything I could find. I like something around a Queen Ann and the Chippendale style.

I wanted something not too complex, after all I would be making 6 to 8 of them. I like cabriole legs so I'll use them for the front legs. Complex but not overly so.

For the back legs and back I wanted something very comfortable, so I am going to add some complexity by making a curved back with lumbar support. Something you can lean back in after eating and be very comfortable.

I was thinking about doing a carved splat for the back but thought that would be a little too much so I decided to upholster the back and seat for more comfort.

Here's my plan:










I know that you can see it too well but it's the entire thing in full scale.

Off to the left edge you can see some templates I used to find the right shape for the back. On the right is a set of "ships curves" I used for the curved part of the drawing.

Next time I'll be starting the back legs.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, this will be a treat to watch.
I can just imagine.

Steve


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


With the work you do Gary I know anything you make will be great. I look forward to more updates.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice project.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


I'll be very interested to see how this develops. I also didn't know about ships curves. I want those now


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


I will be watching you on this… Cabriole leg hah and 6 or 8×2 pieces for the chairs and 4 for the table. Wow. I am excited about it specialy with your skills. Thanks for making a series on this. Mabuhay sa iyo at sa pamilya.. God Bless.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


Getting myself all braced for THIS one…
... s/b really GOOD… as usual.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to follow this, Gary!!!!

Lew


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


I'm in can't wait to watch this blog…. Go for it Gary! One going str8 to my Watchlist!!!!!


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


*I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.*

NNNNAAAAAAAA. you have to be kidding. LOL LOL

Been there done that, lol again

OK, I will follow seriously now.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


You're a lucky man to have such an understanding wife. Flip side is she's lucky to have a husband that is such a good woodworker. Your project will be interesting I'm sure. Has anything here on the LJ site caught your eye?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


It's nice you didn't get too far ahead of what she thought was important.

Good luck.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see how it turns out. I'll be adding this to my watchlist.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *I begin at the begining. Where else?*
> 
> Well, I had a couple more things I wanted to make first, but my wife kind of changed my priorities for me.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I'll definitrly be watching every episode (and as they said in famous TV show fron the 60's; same bat time same bat channel)


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*

Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.

Making the chairs will be something new for me. I have never made one before, let alone 6-8 of them.
After studying my current chairs and plans for others, it shouldn't be too hard.

Making so many of something as complex as a chair I will be making templates for everything.

I want all the pieces to be as close as I can make them to each other. This is where templates and jigs come in to play.

Here's what I made for the back leg.










Since I am throwing it away after I am done with it, I didn't put too much time and effort into it.

I started on the left side and did one side and the ends. Then I used to other side for the opposite side of the leg. I just moved the clamps when I switched sides.

You can see a leg in the jig with the template resting on top of it. You will notice some blocks glued to the top of the right side. These are to line up the previously cut side with the template. The part and the template both butt against them.

The template is 1/2" MDF which is clamped to the top of the leg blank. Then it's cut using a bearing guided router bit.

Here's the bit and a little bit of mess:










And some more of the mess. Sitting on the floor is a test piece I made the check out the curve of the back. It was very comfortable.










Here are all the legs I made. Enough for 8 chairs. I really only need 6 but I have two extra in case I screw something up along the way. If not I get two extra chairs.










Next I will start on the front cabriole legs. They will be the most time consuming part of the entire project.

I started this blog after having already made the back legs so it will be a little while before I get back for the next installment.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Gary, I have never made one either, but would not hesitate if I decide i wanted to, so you should be able to crank them out in your sleep ;-)


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,

Looks like your going to have some fun on this one. It's nice to see you back into the big pieces again. You are an excellent craftsman & I'm looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


I'm certain your chairs will impress, seeing your the craftsman.
Look forward to more, i'm glad your finding the time


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely Gary. Nice to see someone else makes as much mess as I do. I like your ideas about your chair backs. Very few dining sets have comfortable seat backs with lumbar support. These are looking just right. I'll be following.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice bunch of Legs!

Have you made a prototype or just going at what you think is it?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary;

This is going to be fun to watch.

You're off to a good start.

Lee


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing these come together.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


good going gary

simple jigs work just as well as art ones

i know you will enjoy the various challenges as i did
when i made 8 chairs too


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Good start. Looking ahead on the next step.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


That's the trick. Have a pattern so they all come out the same. The hardest part of making a set of chairs comes when it's time to sand all of those parts. Keep us posted.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Gary: I love pattern cutting. Nice use of the jigs to make them. Is that a solid carbide spiral with a bearing?


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


i made 6 chairs out of mesq. Then made 2 more,but kept the hard pat's. Just in case. Yours are going to look great,as all your other things have in the past. good start!! My chairs were a first time try also.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Gary,

This should be good instruction for those of us who haven't yet made a chair. We'll be following along.

L/W


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Joe - The only prototype I felt that I needed was for the back. The rest is standard dimensions. You can see the prototype for the back in the lower right part of the third picture.

Karson - Yea that's a solid carbide bit with a bearing. It's one of those compression bit I blogged about earlier.
I got it from Woodcraft with the winnings from the last contest. If I would have known how good it worked I would have spent the $100 a long time ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Gary, i just looked through your blogs and reviews, i didn't see anything tilted carbide bit. Where did you rite about it? thx ;-)


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


TopamaxSurvivor - it's here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/24784

You've seen it before since you commented on it.

It's the flush trim version shown in the picture.










It's this one, HERE.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


I looked in blogs, then reviews when I didn't find it. It is a forum, I'm too easily tricked ;-)) thx.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Love the curve of the chair. Bet your wife can't wait for you to finish!


----------



## sludge2 (Feb 5, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


I hope I'm serious enough about this to be OK with spending $94 on a router bit one day! My first router *and* table was less than that!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Wow that looks fun! Nice job this is going to be good!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


Nice job. I will watch and learn. Chairs to me are a whole different skill set.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs. Throwing a curve at them.*
> 
> Looking at all my other projects, you all probably know that I like the look and working with mahogany. So It should not come as a surprise to anyone what I will be making this project from.
> 
> ...


WOW, as always !


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*

Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:










But it turns out to have too many defects and splits to get all of the 16 pieces out of it. Bummer!

Since I have no place local to get more, I have to go with plan 2. Gluing up smaller pieces from this stack:










I bought stack this with the intention of using some for this project and saving the rest for the future.
Guess I'll just have to use more for this project than I thought.

Since I bought the lumber rough, I could have it milled to any thickness I wanted. I had these planed to 7/8".
That means gluing up 3 pieces will give me exactly the 2 5/8" thickness I need. It also meant that all the lumber wouldn't cleanup both sides. No big deal since I can just run it through my planer at 3/4" for another project.

All the pieces that were glued together were from the same board so that the color and texture of the wood will be the same.

Gave me a chance to use all my narrow width stock at the same time. Now not all the pieces were perfectly flat, but since I was going to glue them any way that wouldn't really matter much as long as I glued them flat.

To make sure I did that they were glued up flat I glued them using my nice flat bench top as a reference.










Gluing them against my bench top made sure that all the pieces were flat as the glue dried.










The C-clamps on the sides were to keep the pieces from sliding around as I clamped them together.

This part of the blog was supposed to be about cutting and shaping the legs, so I'll do that in the next part.

Besides, it gives me something to do while the glue dries.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


*No question Gary, you're a master. Hope you post the finished product.
Jack*


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


Hi Gary;

Nothing like a little extra work, an an already large undertaking.

Looks good, though.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


Gary: A little tip for assisting in the glue up.

The Dover Wwindow and Door people that donate wood to the Toy workshop have this little trick. Before the boards have glue they drill a hole for a small dowel through some extra lenght of the stock. (Both ends) Then when they put glue on the boards, they drive in the dowel and now the boards won't slip and slide around

They have an 8' long press and it's impossable to do side clamping or seeing if the boards slide around.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


Hi Gary, what is a ball park cost figure to bild this set?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


It's nice to go through the bad times as well as the good times with you…

Looking good…


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


Although I knew I could make curved pieces by gluing laminates together around a form and after the glue dried they would hold their shape, I hadn't even considered that by taking curved pieces and gluing them straight, that they would stay straight. I learned something new today. Thanks Gary. If I had to do this, I probably would have planed them all straight and wasted a lot of wood and time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


Go Gary Go I'm always impressed with you blogs and projects.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


nice,very nice!


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


Good question Topa. What is the cost of materials vs buying these same chairs new?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


TopamaxSurvivor - There's about 13 board feet in each chair. I usually get my mahogany for a little less than $4 a BF so that would make it about $52 per chair. Times 6 would be $312 and for 8 would be $416. That's just for the wood.

As for the table, I don't know yet. Ask me when I get to that point. I will say that I have some nice 16" wide santos mahogany boards for the top. At 2200 on the Janka scale it's about twice as hard as any oak.

Broglea - What would be the fun in buying a store bought set. Second, try finding and pricing a set of solid mahogany chairs. Not to mention having to buy only what you can find and not exactly what you want.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


I would have expected it to be a bit higher off the top of my head wild guess. That is very reasonable for solid wood chairs with AAA+ craftsmanship ;-)


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


*Hi Gary,
I am intrigued by your above statement about the "Janka Scale". I would like to know more about it. I have a small piece of mahogany in my repetoir of scraps of wood, it sure ain't harder than oak, what's the difference?
Jack*


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


Jackass - Santos Mahogany is not really mahogany. It's just what it's called.

Botanical Name: Myroxylon, balsamuml

To read more about the Janka scale check this out: http://lumberjocks.com/GaryK/blog/4703


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


*Thankyou Gary, I'll read it all when I get home tonight, I have already book marked the info and saved it.
Jack*


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


Gary, you surely have a job ahead of you! If anyone can pull it of, it is you! Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


Well done I look fwd to many more.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the front legs, bummer!*
> 
> Well, I planned on using this solid 3" thick lumber for the front legs:
> 
> ...


Well done I look fwd to many more.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The back legs - A flashback!*

Looking back I noticed there was something that I should have gone into a little more detail with.

How I made the template.

I started with the full sized drawing and using tracing paper I traced the outline of the back leg.

Then using some spray adhesive, I glued the tracing paper to a 1/8" thick of MDF. Using a band saw and spindle sander I shaped it real close to the lines. Then using a thin piece of wood with a piece of sandpaper glued to it. I faired the curved edges smooth, leaving the two straight areas for last.

The two straight areas are where the the sides and back get attached. I wanted these to be perfect since I was going to use this template on all the legs. It's just about impossible to sand two perfectly straight and parallel surfaces so I did it a different way.

There are other ways to do this but this was fast, easy and foolproof.

Here are three templates. The top two have the tracing paper attached.










The top one was a first design that I didn't use but you can see how the middle one started out.

The middle one has the straight sided insert I added.

The bottom is the final master 1/2" thick template that I used to cut the legs.

What I did was to cut out a piece of wood the exact width and length I wanted. Then glued it into the place where I wanted it.










On the underside you can see that I notched the template and dadoed small piece of wood to get them to fit. Then it was just a matter of the final sanding of the MDF flush with the wood.

After all that was done I used some double sided tape to stick it to the 1/2" MDF and then used the router table to create the master template.

That's how I made the master template.

Now the bearing on the router bit will have two perfectly straight surfaces to ride along.

NOTE: I really didn't have to make both sides parallel since I was only going to attach the rails to one side. Having the opposite side parallel will give me a nice flat surface to sit it on while creating the mortises. You will see more or that later.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs - A flashback!*
> 
> Looking back I noticed there was something that I should have gone into a little more detail with.
> 
> ...


Nice detail gary.

Thanks.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs - A flashback!*
> 
> Looking back I noticed there was something that I should have gone into a little more detail with.
> 
> ...


Ah, very clever.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The back legs - A flashback!*
> 
> Looking back I noticed there was something that I should have gone into a little more detail with.
> 
> ...


Nice job.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The front legs continued. Not bad for a days work!*

Well, I got all the leg blanks all cut to same length and squared up.

Then using a template I made from the full sized drawing I marked up all the blanks.










Then centered for a spur bit










And here I am about half way through trimming them on the bandsaw.










At about this point, fellow Lumberjock Chips stopped by for a visit. A great guy and we had a good visit.

After they were all roughed out on the bandsaw it was time for some turning. Anyone who knows me knows that I *hate* the lathe. I don't know what it is about it but I do.

So I turned to my to my Legacy ornamental mill to shape the feet. It will do it more reliably and make each part exactly the same.










Here's what I have done so far:

Rounded the end:










Added a groove at the top of the foot. It will end up being a step.










Added a step toward the bottom of the foot.










And finally Rounded the bottom. The part below the center of the radius will be trimmed off










The plan was to round off the large diameter, but that would mean I would have to use the lathe so I'm going to try and figure out something else that would look nice.

At this point I got called into the house to babysit my daughter while my wife goes to work.

I will probably finish these in the next part.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The front legs continued. Not bad for a days work!*
> 
> Well, I got all the leg blanks all cut to same length and squared up.
> 
> ...


Very nice Gary:

The Legacy did a great job.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The front legs continued. Not bad for a days work!*
> 
> Well, I got all the leg blanks all cut to same length and squared up.
> 
> ...


Hey Gary;

You're a lucky man, having a Legacy mill! When I was doing the shows with ezee-feed, I got pretty familiar with them and the guys that came up with them. They are a real class act. If I had the room, ( and the money), I would get one in a heart beat.

You're making really good progress.

Lee


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The front legs continued. Not bad for a days work!*
> 
> Well, I got all the leg blanks all cut to same length and squared up.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Very nice work, glad to see you getting some shop time. I have been getting out there myslef, but it has been more cleaning and maintence tasks so far, and looks like it is going to be like that for a bit….


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The front legs continued. Not bad for a days work!*
> 
> Well, I got all the leg blanks all cut to same length and squared up.
> 
> ...


One day for all that?!. That is an amazing machine… legacy mill… How can I fabricate a way to do that? I was thinking before that you will use a bandsaw but you have more tools suited to do the job.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The front legs continued. Not bad for a days work!*
> 
> Well, I got all the leg blanks all cut to same length and squared up.
> 
> ...


Bert, that was my thought-all that in one day?! 
You have some lovely legs there


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The front legs continued. Not bad for a days work!*
> 
> Well, I got all the leg blanks all cut to same length and squared up.
> 
> ...


Nice legs. For a guy.
This is fun, thanks.

Steve


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The front legs continued. Not bad for a days work!*
> 
> Well, I got all the leg blanks all cut to same length and squared up.
> 
> ...


It's good to see your progress… Thank you.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The front legs continued. Not bad for a days work!*
> 
> Well, I got all the leg blanks all cut to same length and squared up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary for letting me watch as you shaped your blanks. You have amazing bandsaw skills. Not a single wasted move. I have needed that trick of letting the last 1/8" uncut to keep the block square for a long time. Take care, Chips


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The front legs continued. Not bad for a days work!*
> 
> Well, I got all the leg blanks all cut to same length and squared up.
> 
> ...


A new tool to ask Blondie for yea! Amazing job on the legs thus far.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*More work on the front legs.*

Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think 

I last left off using the Legacy mill. Here's what I came up with.










Not too bad.
Now for the next step I had to use a lathe. (bummer!) It's the only way (other than doing it by hand) to shape the transition from the round part to the bottom of the curved "foot" part. I left the part long on both ends so that I could hold it in the lathe for shaping. I will trim both ends as the last step. I used a rasp to rough off a lot of the material from the legs. Mostly the square corners left over from the bandsaw cutting.










Then I used my cheap belt sander. The brand name is Reliant. I got it about 10-12 years ago. It looks like what they sell at Harbor Freight, but it has always worked for me.










The diameter at the end works perfectly for shaping the "instep" of the foot. After that I basically just smoothed out the surface from using the rasp. I'm not even trying to get the final shape here. Just kinda close. I will finish shaping and sanding as one of the last steps. I still have to glue the knee extensions on, which I will need before I can do the final shaping.










Next I get to use my square chisel mortiser (also called hollow chisel mortiser) to make some mortises. I set up a stop at one end with a small clamp. The other I just scribed and eye-balled.










You can get tired of doing 16 of everything. I got one mortise in each leg. This is the first one with both.










I think I will wait until tomorrow to finish the rest. That unless I get ambitious tonight to finish the rest:










Until next time!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


Another handy tools for the job… mortiser chisel… sanding belt rounded edge… plus the legacy mill featured from last blog. However without the skills and knowledge of you Gary, this will not be easy. That was a quick one. Last time I remember for making a short cabriole leg (4 inches for the jewelry box), it took me a lot of cutting, chiseling and sanding and finished one piece for 2 days… thanks for posting.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


That's a lot of legs! Very informative…thanks!


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


Nice work Gary
I have you as a friend so i con see all that you make
keep up the good work
Occie


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


*Gary, I admire your tenacity, only exceeded by your ability to produce outstanding artful, not to forget useful, visionary, home accoutrements beyond all comprehension. As I said before you are a master. I am enjoying your posts immensely. Wish I were closer so I could visit, to see the progress.
Jack *


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


With all those gorgeous legs… looks like a winner in a BEAUTY contest!

Wonderful work…


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


So Gary, does this table really have 14 legs? Or are you making a few extras? Classic and timeless beauties they are, though! Love to see a sketch of your overall plan. Keep up the good work!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


Thanks for the update, Gary. It looks like the chairs are coming along pretty well. I have to agree with you about the m&t joinery. After the first few, the novelty of cutting all these joints seems to wear a little thin.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


Gary: A nice blog to keep us current. great job.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


What can I say Gary….. 16 legs is a boat load.
Thanks for showing us the progress. And the way that you solve problems with the tools ya got.

I am inspired.
Steve


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


Hi Gary;

Yup, that 16 of each is what's kept me from doing chairs.

They're looking good, though.

Lee


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


Wow keep plugging away. You have made me feel better and to get going on my Entertainment Center. You have it alot tougher then me right now. I'm in the sanding stage and hate it! But ohhh so important. I love watching your progress though.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


Looking good. As always. Thanks for the tutorial. Chips


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs.*
> 
> Well, It's been a while, huh? I've been doing the "not too much fun" part of the job. Shaping the legs.
> I basically worked on four legs a day, sometimes taking a day off in between. Once I get over this hump it will be downhill. I think
> ...


Looks great Gary - it's going to be a beautiful set


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*

For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.










Now I'm just gluing up some material for the knee blocks to glue to the legs. You'll see more about this later.










I cut up the material for the chair sides (apron). I need something to attach the legs together, right?
Here are the 32 pieces for the job. Three different lengths. The front of the chair is wider than the back so a long piece for the front and a shorter piece for the back. Then two pieces for the sides.

Doesn't look like 48 linear feet of lumber does it?










Here is my plan showing the top view of the seat from the side. The front is on the right and the back is to the left.
There is an 8 degree angle from front to back.

The sides will have to have an 8 degree tenon on both ends.










That's where a tenoning jig comes in handy. I got this a long time ago also. About the same time as the sander.

If I didn't happen to have a tenoning jig, I would have just made something to do the job. I have it. so I'm using it.










I set the angle to 8 degrees and made a test piece










Got lucky the first time on the angle. It was perfect.










Now it's just a matter of figuring out how to make sure all the pieces are all the correct lengths. This is the first time for me cutting angles tenons, so I'll have to think about it for a while before I start cutting for real.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


Wow that's what I call having a great eye hitting it the first time. Good logical work sequence super blog Gary.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


Angle the tenon, or angle the mortise…
Looks like you are on a roll here.

Have you built a prototype and sat in it? I over think these things. I have half a dozen prototype chairs, and nothing to show. I need to change that.

Thanks for the inspiration,
Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


moving right along here gary

watching this brings back memories 
of these same tasks
and the ways to accomplish them

what a lucky guy

after the wife looking in all the high price stores
(wal-mart lowe's home depot ikea)
the wife picked you 
to make her furniture
an honor indeed

you will need to have your own signature on them
to keep from getting bunched in with 
chippendale hepplewhite krenov and the other period antique furniture makers

without a doubt
you have the gift


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


Ang galing Gary, I see how a professional do it the right way. The variable angle slider (I do not not how to call them) is now added to the list of tools that you have used. There are lot of jigs design and construction that I have seen but nothing can be compared with yours on the accuracy… one of the secret of mass production and fast enough to compete with time. Salamat sa inyong paglalahad..
God bless,


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


*SPalm* - No, I haven't built a prototype. A chair is basically a chair with common dimensions. The only thing I did make in advance was a mock-up of the back. I just used my template for the back and made two pieces and screwed them to a third. Took the whole thing and set it in another chair and tried it out.

The first attempt had too much lumbar support a little too high. The second attempt was just right.










Looks kind of like some torture device, huh? It actually very comfortable. With the upholstered back it should be exceptionally comfortable.

*BertFlores58* - The fight tool for the job, huh?

*patron* - I'll add you to the list.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


*I'm enjoying every post, don't stop.
Jack*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


Nice work gary. Love the angled tenons


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


Lookin good! Get it done and tell the wife to get in there and serve you some dinner on it!


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


If you do enough of that thinking part, the woodworker part goes a whole lot easier, huh? Keep it up.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


It's looking real good, Gary.

No surprise there.

Lee


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how you were going to handle that. A wood worker is only as good as his jigs. Another tool to add to my list.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


Nice progress Gary. I have the same tenoning jig. One of those things I didn't think I'd use much that I use all the time for all sorts of things ….and not all tenons.
Good blog too.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


Making good progress Gary. I wish I could get that much accomplished in that little of time. Not to mention pausing to take pictures for the blog. You make it look easy.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


I am really enjoying watching this project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


What do I love?

Woodworking.

I love doing it, talking about it, AND watching other people do it too

It is fun watching all the pieces take shape.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


Angled tenons thats a tough cut and fit. You're making it look too easy. I don't see any plans in these pics s this isnn't one of those design as you go that I try alot of. Definitely enjoying the posts. You gotta invite us all for dinner when it's done.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


Great work Gary.

I have been following that blog series with great interest.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


YES!

Keep it up!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *On to the sides! Get the inSIDE scoop.*
> 
> For the time being the legs are all done. Both mortises are in all 16 legs.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*

On to the side aprons!

After thinking about it for a while I figured that cutting the shoulders would be best since it gives me something to cut to. Somewhere I should cut no further, and the material would fall off when I was done.

Before I start I make sure that all the pieces are the exact same length. I do this because I'll use a stop on the fence and I will know that everything will end up in the same place.

I also looked at all the parts and decided which surface would look best facing out, and made a mark.

The blade was set to 8 degrees, the same as the tenons will be cut at. You can see that I like to sneak up to the line.










Then I set the fence to the other side of the blade. I reset the stop and the depth and cut the other side.










Then I proceeded with the cheek cut to one side of the tenon on each end of the part. I really had to be careful here. I double checked that every piece was in the jig in the correct orientation. With these angled tenons you really need to be careful.










Usually with straight tenons you just cut one side and then flip the part over and cut again. This will center the tenon so you don't really give it much thought. The problem with that is if the thickness the part varies so will the tenon.

Angled tenon are different. Both sides are cut with the same setup. You can see from the picture that I added a spacer. This was because the blade would have hit the jig. Since I reference the same side of the part all the tenons will be exactly the same size.










You can probably see that tenon was made long so one side isn't cut all the way. This doesn't matter because I will cut a 45 on the end of the tenon. This will allow me to keep the tenon as long as I can. Since each leg has two mortises, the tenons would interfere with each other. Cutting a 45 on both of them fixes this. More about it later.

You can see in the picture that I left some material on what will be the short side, leaving the tenon a little thick. This is so that I can use a rabbet plane to fit the tenon perfectly to the mortise. With all the wear and tear a chair takes I want things to fit as best as I can make them.










Then with the blade set back to 90 degrees and the fence set to 8 degrees I cut the shoulder cuts on the ends.
After one side was done I rotated the fence 8 degrees on the other side of 90 to cut the other side.










Then I removed the material on the bandsaw. I set up a stop block so I would cut too deeply.










Well, here they are all done. Not really that hard. You just need to be careful. I took it real slow.










Next I will add 2 mortises to each back leg.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


*Thanx Gary, I'm enjoying every post.
Jack*


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


Well done. You really have to keep your focus on those parts. 
Question: Will you be using hide glue? Chairs, even the best can sometimes after years of service require repair or re-gluing.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


Gary, I really learned a lot from you regarding angled tenon. Doing the outer side first and the inside nearest the fence. The squareness of the stock is lost when doing the inner part first. Normally, I use router and looking at the advantage from your way, I think it is much better TS and BS…. this gives more stable cutting blade/bit and have ample space for sliding the stocks. 
Salamat for the tutorial way of this series. It is really worth following. 
Just be careful and always be on the safe side.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


*shipwright* - No hide glue. Just yellow glue, which heat can also soften.

I plan on using a couple of techniques to strengthen the joints. Especially the apron to the rear legs. Leaning back on the rear legs can create a lot of stress. I will see what I can do to lessen it.

You'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


Great blog Gary, I just went back and got all caught up to date from the beginning. It looks like quit a undertaking. I cant wait to see whats next.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


Looks good Gary.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


Gary: Nice job on the cutting the pieces.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


This blog has been extremely educational. Great work Gary! 
Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


OK I'll be patient.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


wow she is gonna love it when it's done very nice job.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


This is getting fun!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Sides again - Time to put on my APRON and get back to work.*
> 
> On to the side aprons!
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*

As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.

I wanted to make sure that I had the side aprons out of the way. I fit those tenons to the front legs which will be the same as the back.

Here's all my legs, set out for left and right. I selected the best sides for the outside where they will show.










Then I went back to the template I used to cut the back legs. I drew the start and end of the mortises on it to transfer it to each leg. I used the full sized drawing to mark the template first.










Here's a closeup of what I'm talking about:










Then just to be certain that I put the mortises in the correct place I made a small mark with ink where they will go.










I setup the mortise machine to put the mortise the same distance from the edge as the front legs. Since the legs didn't lie flat. I just used two scrap pieces to space them away from the back and the surface. I used these for both sides to keep the position and depth of the mortises the same.

Remember that when I made the template, I made sure that the section where the mortises went, was perfectly square allowing me used a flat spacer to do this.



















Finally they are all done:










Next time I will have it easy. Making the front and back aprons.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


Super work Gary great blog.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


moving right along gary

and excellent step by step tutorial
all the way through

will this be black tie
or come as you are

and what can i bring 
to compliment dinner


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


Boy, you've been busy. These are going to be fantastic. I just bought a bench top mortiser. I'm happy to see one being successfully put through its paces!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


Thoroughly enjoying the journey Gary… very fine work on both the chairs and the blog…


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


Those chairs are going to look amazing. Great work Gary.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


A great job Gary.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


This really is coming along nicely, Gary.

Great job.

Lee


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


Where's all the dirt!??!

looking good, Gary!

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


Great blog, Gary.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


The lesson learned today is to plan ahead. Going back to the start… everything being planned… being resourceful what machine, tools, and techniques will allow no other ifs and changes. I really like the way you posted this tutorial. Thanks Gary. Keep it going.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


You're making great progress Gary! Far faster than my kitchen stools project.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


Great job Gary, I'm really enjoying seeing your process.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you didn't get the Left vs Right sides mixed up…

Looking good…

... onward…


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


*sras* - Pretty nice job you're doing! How do you like working with mahogany?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


Wow coming along real nice. Love seeing the project updates.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Back legs. Déjà vu all over again*
> 
> As a rule I generally like to make mortises first and then fit the tenons to them, but in this case I am using a machine to make the mortises so I know that they will all come out the same width. That's why I waited to finish the mortises in the back legs until now.
> 
> ...


Hey Gary - The mahogany is great. I had some wood movement, but going slow has taken care of dealing with that!

The only other challenge is that mahogany darkens in sunlight and I have had pieces sitting aroudn long enough that I was getting dark and light patches. Seemed to sand out OK and now they sit under cover for uniform color.

I have had the chance to make some smaller projects out of the leftover mahogany and the color is fantastic.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Will these side aprons ever end? The end is in sight!*

This will be a quick entry. Cutting some straight tenons is a breeze. Well, not any more as we shall see.

First I did the shoulder cut on all 4 sides:










Then back to the tenoning jig. No problem.










Then to the band saw to trim the ends to the shoulder. Couldn't be simpler.










Simple as pie until you screw things up. I got complacent going so simple a job and made 2 mistakes.
On the same part no less. One on each end!

Here I started to make a cut and realized that it wasn't right. The fix is easy though. Just take a piece of cut off material from the cheek cuts and glue it in. I just cut it correctly after the glue dried.










Same thing here except I didn't realize it until I had finished the cut. Luckily it was just as simple to fix. I just glued another piece of cut off material and cut it again.










This just goes to show you that you have to pay attention even on the simplest of tasks.

I'll never do that again. Yea, right. In my dreams!

In the next blog I'll finish up these aprons finally.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Will these side aprons ever end? The end is in sight!*
> 
> This will be a quick entry. Cutting some straight tenons is a breeze. Well, not any more as we shall see.
> 
> ...


Not only that you do it right but you also right what went wrong. It is proven that accident happens most of the time in easy job when we are lax and confident in what we are doing. Anyway, this is a good reminder for us that every human being commit mistake and I agree that you always do right in dreams.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Will these side aprons ever end? The end is in sight!*
> 
> This will be a quick entry. Cutting some straight tenons is a breeze. Well, not any more as we shall see.
> 
> ...


It seems you never screw up the tricky stuff, but there are lots of us out here who feel your pain on this one. Two left hand sides, exactly 64/64" too short, etc, etc. Always on the easy stuff. Nice recovery and no real harm done. I'm sure if it had been a critical area you would have been aces as usual. Great work, great blog.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Will these side aprons ever end? The end is in sight!*
> 
> This will be a quick entry. Cutting some straight tenons is a breeze. Well, not any more as we shall see.
> 
> ...


hey Gary…..........Never pass up the opportunity to make a mistake look like you planned it that way


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Will these side aprons ever end? The end is in sight!*
> 
> This will be a quick entry. Cutting some straight tenons is a breeze. Well, not any more as we shall see.
> 
> ...


yep definitely planned

because now you have given a great tutorial on how to fix things that aren't right

cant wait to see the chairs finished

keep up the good work

Hooky


----------



## littlebear (Mar 23, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Will these side aprons ever end? The end is in sight!*
> 
> This will be a quick entry. Cutting some straight tenons is a breeze. Well, not any more as we shall see.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain!!!!!!!!! Things will be ok on the next day


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Will these side aprons ever end? The end is in sight!*
> 
> This will be a quick entry. Cutting some straight tenons is a breeze. Well, not any more as we shall see.
> 
> ...


Thats going to be a fine dining room set.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Will these side aprons ever end? The end is in sight!*
> 
> This will be a quick entry. Cutting some straight tenons is a breeze. Well, not any more as we shall see.
> 
> ...


Been there - done that. And then did it again


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Will these side aprons ever end? The end is in sight!*
> 
> This will be a quick entry. Cutting some straight tenons is a breeze. Well, not any more as we shall see.
> 
> ...


Your doing great Gary, none of us are perfect either, and a pro fixes his mistakes so that no one knows.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Will these side aprons ever end? The end is in sight!*
> 
> This will be a quick entry. Cutting some straight tenons is a breeze. Well, not any more as we shall see.
> 
> ...


Oh, if my mistakes were so easily fixed!

Lew


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Will these side aprons ever end? The end is in sight!*
> 
> This will be a quick entry. Cutting some straight tenons is a breeze. Well, not any more as we shall see.
> 
> ...


Measure twice, cut once, then fix it and cut again. I have been doing a lot of that myself lately. Whats nice is it is inside the joint and adds strength to the joint and makes it stable like plywood. "Yea, I'll stick to that story".


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Good news. The aprons are finally done!*

These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..

If you remember, I told you that I left the tenons long. I want as much glue surface on them as I can get. I could have one tenon long and the other short to that they don't collide in the mortise, or do what I did in the following picture. Miter them. That will give them both the same glue surface and one of the faces the full length of the tenon.










I'm not trying to get the mitered ends to meet up perfectly since that would just be a weak end grain joint. So precision isn't that critical. I just use the band saw to cut the angles at 45 degrees. For the angles tenons I just add or subtracted 8 degrees to get the 45. That's a total of 64 cuts!










To add an nice feature the the aprons I added an profile to the bottom edge. Here you can see the templates for the front, back and sides sitting on the top of the stack. I have already traced the pattern on the sides and did a rough cut on the bandsaw.










Then I made a simple little jig to clamp the parts for machining. I just line up the bottom edges on each end of the template to the stock and clamp it. Using my cool compression flush trim router bit again.










Here you see the fruits of my labor. All the aprons finally done!










Lastly I couldn't resist putting together some pieces!

It's nice to see a project coming together as you envisioned it.










Next there will be some hand fitting work.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Good news. The aprons are finally done!*
> 
> These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..
> 
> ...


Your planning is impeccable, your execution is excellent and your progress is very good indeed. Well done. Now take a break and have a beer.

Seriously, Just sweet.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Good news. The aprons are finally done!*
> 
> These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..
> 
> ...


What a wonderful job you are doing.

To bad that is so far out of my league.
You keep working and I will keep admiring your work.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Good news. The aprons are finally done!*
> 
> These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..
> 
> ...


Love the design, Gary!


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Good news. The aprons are finally done!*
> 
> These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..
> 
> ...


They are coming along nicely. How much time did you spend planning this project?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Good news. The aprons are finally done!*
> 
> These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..
> 
> ...


*YES!*

That is really coming together beautifully!

Nice going!

Thank you!


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Good news. The aprons are finally done!*
> 
> These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..
> 
> ...


Looks great so far. Looking forward to future post on this project.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Good news. The aprons are finally done!*
> 
> These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..
> 
> ...


Gary that's a great project! Did you draw the plans yourself? Can not wait to see more I can see your putting a lot of thought into each detail.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Good news. The aprons are finally done!*
> 
> These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..
> 
> ...


excellent gary

and the tutorial is clear as a bell
beautiful chairs

well done


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Good news. The aprons are finally done!*
> 
> These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..
> 
> ...


Great job, Gary.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Good news. The aprons are finally done!*
> 
> These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..
> 
> ...


Gary: Some great progress. Nice design


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Good news. The aprons are finally done!*
> 
> These aprons seem to take forever. 32 pieces. 8 fronts, and backs each a different length and 8 sides each for the left and right side of the chair. Also those sides each have a different length and angle of tenon..
> 
> ...


Sweet! I sure am glad I put you on my Buddy list to see all this. Thx


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*

Time for some actual hand work.

When I traced the pattern on the front legs I always used the top of the leg as my reference. I made a little spacer that I rested the template against to space it from the end. That way every leg would be the same. I left the parts long to I could cut off the part of the legs with the marks from the spur drive and center that I used to hold it in the ornamental mill and lathe.

I clamped a square piece of wood, taller than my leg and long enough to clamp to my fence. Then I trimmed the end square. This edge serves two purposes. First it gives me a nice straight edge to line up the mark I made on the legs. This will tell me exactly where the saw will cut it.

Secondly it makes sure that I get a nice clean cut on the leg with no splintered edge.

Here you can see the leg with the line about 1/4" from the end of the spacer block. It's as simple as lining up the line with the end of the block and cut.

I will cut the bottom of the legs to length as one of the last operations. This way I will be certain the chair will sit flat and not rock.










Now it's time for matching up parts. With this much wood you will get variations in color and texture. At this point I match up the front legs, the front and side aprons for color and texture. Once everything is matched up every part will be numbered.

I have 16 legs so I give them numbers from 1 to 16. For the front and side apron that fits the leg I mark tenon with the same number. It really makes it a no brainer after doing that. Tenon #4 goes into mortise on leg #4. The front apron for example will have a #1 and one end and a #2 on the other. These fit legs #1 and #2. I don't have to re-think everything every time I take it apart.










At this point I use just use a chisel to clean up everything and make things fit exactly like I want them to. Basically every tenon is custom fit to a particular mortise.










Other than the setting how tight the fit was, I made sure that the top of the aprons fit perfectly flush to the top of the legs. I left the tenons a little oversized just for this reason.

Here you can see the fit as well as all the other assemblies in the background.










At this point all the work is going into the front part of the chair.

Next is adding the knee blocks.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


Looking Great Gary! Looks like your really having some fun!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


Man you are fast, I'd still be trying to figure out the curve


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


It is great to watch a mini production run like this and how you are keeping your work flow organized.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


*Things are taking shape, wonderful Gary.
Jack*


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


Gary,

This a remarkable and very enjoyable-to-read blog. Thank you for going the extra mile to share your skills with all of us. This is great stuff!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


Gray, is the dining room set 18th century in design?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


OOO…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


Very Nice Gary.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


Really starting to look like some beautiful chairs!

But is that the pie crust table in the back there? Why does it have dust all over it? Why isn't it in a home, or a gallery, or a museum yet!?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


You are seriously knocking it out!

Nice progress!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


*Beginningwoodworker* - Kind of yes, kind of no. Some things are and some not. The front legs are typical Queen Ann and the back legs are something of my own design. The back will be my own design also. Something to match the table.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Trimming and hand fitting. Some relaxing fun.*
> 
> Time for some actual hand work.
> 
> ...


Patron (David) needs all our help. He is trying to get a community playground built in a very poor neighborhood. He needs us to vote for his community. Please check his post here on LumberJocks at http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26664. Lets help a LumberJock who is always quick to help everyone.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*

Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.

These are the glued up blanks that I first showed you being glued up in episode #7.










They are cut up into little blocks. You can see the design for them in the drawing.










The first thing I do is to match the color and texture of the block with the leg and then mark the number of the leg on the block. Then with the block being held into it's final position I mark the block with the profile of the leg. You can see the line I traced on the block.










I made a little template for the other face of the knee block. It was taken from the plan. I hold it in place and trace the pattern on it also. Then it's on the the band saw and make a lot of dust. 32 blocks in total with two faces on each to cut.










Here you can see an uncut block on the left and a cut one on the right. It's really make the leg stand out, huh?










The only thing different from the front and the side blocks is that 8 degree angle of the aprons. Before marking the side blocks I cut the mating face at 8 degrees to match.










Here you can see the first set glued up. Looks pretty cool, huh?










Now I only have 31 more to go. This will take a while so I may be a few days before I get to the next blog!


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*
> 
> Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.
> 
> ...


That looks great, very cool.


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*
> 
> Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.
> 
> ...


Always appreciate seeing your work Gary. You are a gifted craftsman.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*
> 
> Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.
> 
> ...


pretty cool indeed

coming along nicely

like so many things
this is rather easy
once you have shown how

great blog build series


----------



## MattV (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*
> 
> Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.
> 
> ...


Vrey nice. Looks great!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*
> 
> Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.
> 
> ...


That is starting to be more like WORK!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*
> 
> Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.
> 
> ...


Great pictures gary. Nice jog on this addition to the legs.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*
> 
> Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.
> 
> ...


Great job, Gary.

Lee


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*
> 
> Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.
> 
> ...


Nice work Gary.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*
> 
> Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.
> 
> ...


Nice legs!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*
> 
> Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.
> 
> ...


This is a labor of love. Your wife is going to love it!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the front legs. It's the bees knees!*
> 
> Now for a tedious but necessary job for the front legs. The knee blocks. It's a fairly straightforward job.
> 
> ...


Boy the blocks really add to this!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*

Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.

Now I could just sand them flush with the leg but that makes a lot of sawdust so I figured that I would use a chisel to remove the majority of extra wood. You can see in the picture below that I made a quick bench hook to support the leg while I worked on it. That and a nice sharp chisel.










You can't really see exactly how I do it since I need one hand to take the picture. I would normally have my left hand pressing the chisel flush to the surface of the leg while I pushed with the right. I also keep the butt of the chisel right at the level of my belt and use my hips to apply pressure. With the pressure from my hip, I am mainly using my right hand to guide the chisel. This makes it real easy to shave off the material.










Then I use the spindle sander to sand under where the knee meets the leg. I put a block under the square part of the leg to supports it. This will give it real smooth transition and remove the saw marks from the rest of the knee block.










Then back to the belt sander to clean up where the knees meet the leg.










At this point things don't have to be real pretty.










On the knee at 8 degrees I rounded the transition instead of leaving it square.










Then back in the lathe for two reasons. I can run it a slow speed to sand the round part at the bottom of the leg and hold it while I sanded it with the RO sander. Remember that I trimmed the top of the leg to length already? Well I took one of the cut offs and added 4 little angled pieces to it. This will keep it spinning true and not mark the leg with a hole.

I used 100 grit in the sander to fair all the surfaces nice and smooth. Then I will finish sanding the rest by hand and clean up anything else that needs it. Since that will take so long, I will do about 2 legs a day so it will be a while before you hear from me again. I hate sanding!

It looks a lot better now, huh?










Till next time.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


Looks great Gary.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


looks real good gary

if you hate sanding 
the way i do

i'll see you in the summer lol


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


Good call on the chisel and nice quick jig for the lathe. Thanks for the tips! (now I just need to remember them …)


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


Go Gary.
I applaud your attack of this. That is a lot of work. Really cool though.

Steve


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


moving right along - looks great


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


If I may say so, you have lovely knees . Nice work Gary.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


Gary,

You certainly have a nice way of "simplifying" difficult work! You make it look so easy, but we all know better!

L/W

P.S. Does anyone actually *like* sanding?


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


The joys of creating perfection - I sympathize on the subject of sanding.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


I am sure that you will find the overwhelming majority of the group shares your "enjoyment" for sanding. But the good thing is that once you are at the sanding stage the "finish" line is not far ahead.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


I hate sanding too. Have fun!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


Added tools again.. sanding equipment… making life easy. If someone doesn't like sanding, what about a spokeshave? Maybe a rasp file will do… But I like the way Gary makes his own way of doing things. thinking of the 8 chairs x 2 front legs. There must be a way of controlling dust during sanding… this is the one that is annoying.

A well shaped legs….
Keep it up.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Let's see, where was I. Oh, yea! Let's finish the legs!*
> 
> Well, that was a lot of gluing to get all those knee blocks in place.
> 
> ...


And he keeps on going and going and going!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Sanding is the pits! Here's something unusual I plan on doing.*

First of all some good news. I have finished sanding 3 legs so far! 13 to go 










Next I want to let you know what I am going to do after I finish sanding them.

I am going to put the finish on them. I have done this before so it's not a concern to me.

I just wanted to show something that will probably be new to some of you.

I always use a water based dye rather than a stain. This actually soaks into the wood fibers and when dry is just like you never dyed it.

To prove my point I have dyed a part of this piece of wood and glued two pieces of wood to it. I just sanded off the raised grain after I dyed.

Then first I tried to pull the pieces off and they both broke off at the edge exactly the same.










Then using another piece of wood and a hammer I tried to knock the wood off. As you can see from the pictures to wood gave way and not the glue joint.


























I plan on doing this to all the parts before assembly. Now I'm not going to actually dye the tenons or inside mortises. That will just waste dye.

I am going to do this for two reasons.

The first is that it will be so much easier to do single pieces than a completed chair. I will get all the parts wet first to raise the grain and then give them a light sanding to knock it off.

Secondly I won't have to worry about cleaning out glue squeeze out nearly as much. I would have to pay real close attention to the glue since it will prevent the dye from soaking in.

I am even considering putting on the first coat of water based poly before assembly. I will be doing some tests before actually committing. We shall see.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Sanding is the pits! Here's something unusual I plan on doing.*
> 
> First of all some good news. I have finished sanding 3 legs so far! 13 to go
> 
> ...


Interresting info.

Thanks!


----------



## hallamjeff (Jun 3, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Sanding is the pits! Here's something unusual I plan on doing.*
> 
> First of all some good news. I have finished sanding 3 legs so far! 13 to go
> 
> ...


The 'glue after stain' test is appreciated. I always wondered about that, and can see how it would be convenient in some applications.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Sanding is the pits! Here's something unusual I plan on doing.*
> 
> First of all some good news. I have finished sanding 3 legs so far! 13 to go
> 
> ...


*Jeff *- It's DYE not stain.

There's a big difference. I wouldn't try it with stain.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Sanding is the pits! Here's something unusual I plan on doing.*
> 
> First of all some good news. I have finished sanding 3 legs so far! 13 to go
> 
> ...


I've been following this project and it is great. I appreciate folks like you sharing your knowledge and helping others like myself learn. I know that it takes up precious time to sit at the computer and share. I am curious about the dye though. When you apply the dye, does it raise the grain? If so, do you knock it down and if so how does that affect the appearance? I'm not questionioning your process, I'm just trying to learn something.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Sanding is the pits! Here's something unusual I plan on doing.*
> 
> First of all some good news. I have finished sanding 3 legs so far! 13 to go
> 
> ...


Very nice Gary.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Sanding is the pits! Here's something unusual I plan on doing.*
> 
> First of all some good news. I have finished sanding 3 legs so far! 13 to go
> 
> ...


*Kevin*, with respect to your question the answer is that a water base dye does raise the grain. That is why Gary commented that he pre-wet the parts first to raise the grain and then lightly sanded before applying the dye. After the initial grain raising additional exposure to water will not affect the surface of the wood so that is why the grain is raised initially. If this step were omitted then the application of a water base dye would raise the grain and need to be lightly sanded to remove the wood fibers. But since this is only a light sanding it should not affect the appearance of the dyed wood surface unless the sanding got too aggressive.

When I am adding dye or stain to a piece I will stop sanding at 150 grit. For a water base dye, such as Gary is using, I would then mist the wood and let it dry. When the wood is dry (about an hour) do a light sanding with 150 grit to remove the "fuzz", dust it off and the wood is ready for application of the dye.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Sanding is the pits! Here's something unusual I plan on doing.*
> 
> First of all some good news. I have finished sanding 3 legs so far! 13 to go
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott. For some reason I didn't see the last part of Gary's post and I was under the impression that he was dying it first and then sanding the "fuzz" off. I appreciate your input and clarification. I've never used dye but may have to give it a try.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Sanding is the pits! Here's something unusual I plan on doing.*
> 
> First of all some good news. I have finished sanding 3 legs so far! 13 to go
> 
> ...


Great idea on pre-finishing (first protection) the individual parts and it does make life a lot easier, especially when dying or staining the wood, you will get a much more even color and squeeze-out is not such a big problem (as you stated)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Sanding is the pits! Here's something unusual I plan on doing.*
> 
> First of all some good news. I have finished sanding 3 legs so far! 13 to go
> 
> ...


Since school, I always finish before glue-up. a good trick is to do a dry assembly and to wax around the fully seated joint. that way any glue squeeze out just pops off.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Sanding is the pits! Here's something unusual I plan on doing.*
> 
> First of all some good news. I have finished sanding 3 legs so far! 13 to go
> 
> ...


Great info!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Front legs are finally done! Now on the the back ones, again!*

It may seem like I'm hopping back and forth between different parts of this project. Well, you're right.

As of yet I haven't decided exactly how I'm going to do the back legs.

I also just wanted to get the front legs out of the way. They are by far the most work in this project, as you can tell.

I wanted also to get some of the more difficult aspects of this project behind me.

And here they are. All the completed parts ar at that end of the table. You can see I'm gluing up some more material in the back ground.










Back to the back legs. The first thing I wanted to do is to make them exactly the same length and I also wanted to change the angle at the top end of the chair. I just used a piece of scrap to help position the piece.










Since I'm going to upholster the chairs I will need a couple of rails crossing from one leg to the other top and bottom.
I was going to use a router to make the mortises as you can see in the picture below:










For whatever reason I don't really care for mortises with rounded ends, so I decided to use the mortising machine again. What I did was to add some hardwood along the inside of the holes I already made. Since I am going to use the back fence on the mortising machine I am really only using the ends as stops for the length of the mortise.










The lower mortise was easy since I had a nice flat surface to rest against the fence. The top was another matter. What I ended up doing was to position it by eye the first time and then used a blue felt tipped pen to trace out the part. When I did the next part I just made sure that I had a even spacing and that was it.










Here they are all done.










That was the last operation that I needed to do with the part being able to lie flat. Next I will taper the legs.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Front legs are finally done! Now on the the back ones, again!*
> 
> It may seem like I'm hopping back and forth between different parts of this project. Well, you're right.
> 
> ...


Those are a lot of legs! Keep up the good work, Gary!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Front legs are finally done! Now on the the back ones, again!*
> 
> It may seem like I'm hopping back and forth between different parts of this project. Well, you're right.
> 
> ...


I love to see the process unfold like this. You are really good at making jigs for this complicated stuff, and the order-of-operations is always fun to follow along with.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Front legs are finally done! Now on the the back ones, again!*
> 
> It may seem like I'm hopping back and forth between different parts of this project. Well, you're right.
> 
> ...


That's s very impressive looking pile of finished chair pieces you have stacked there!

You kind of lost me on the mortises. I'm not sure I understand the purpose of the little blocks you glued inside the mortise. Was it to make a smaller, squarer hole?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Front legs are finally done! Now on the the back ones, again!*
> 
> It may seem like I'm hopping back and forth between different parts of this project. Well, you're right.
> 
> ...


Looks good Gary.

Lee


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Front legs are finally done! Now on the the back ones, again!*
> 
> It may seem like I'm hopping back and forth between different parts of this project. Well, you're right.
> 
> ...


*ShopTinker* - Exactly right.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Front legs are finally done! Now on the the back ones, again!*
> 
> It may seem like I'm hopping back and forth between different parts of this project. Well, you're right.
> 
> ...


Gary, are you going to be doing any carving on those front legs?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Front legs are finally done! Now on the the back ones, again!*
> 
> It may seem like I'm hopping back and forth between different parts of this project. Well, you're right.
> 
> ...


*Hey Joe* - You didn't seem crazy when I met you. Did something happen since then? 

There's no way in the world that I'm going to carve one leg let alone 16!
It took me days just to sand them.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Front legs are finally done! Now on the the back ones, again!*
> 
> It may seem like I'm hopping back and forth between different parts of this project. Well, you're right.
> 
> ...


Gary: a beautiful detailed blog series. Nice job on the legs.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Front legs are finally done! Now on the the back ones, again!*
> 
> It may seem like I'm hopping back and forth between different parts of this project. Well, you're right.
> 
> ...


Love it! This will be a real beauty!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Tapering the back legs.*

Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:










Exactly what I was hoping for. You just seem to melt right into it. Even without the back upholstered it felt great.

Now to the tapering operation. As it is right now the back of the chair is square. I want to add a little lightness to is so from the lower back rail to the top I am going to add a 1/2" taper on each side for a 1" total.

So the first thing I did was to draw a line for the taper. Then I double checked and checked it again. I don't want to have to make them again.

Then at the bandsaw I just roughed them out.










I was thinking about just running them through the tablesaw, but I would have to tilt them in the middle of the cut to cut everything. I decided against it after a couple of times pretending like I was cutting it. I could have just used a hand plane, but that looked like a lot of work, so I decided to use the planer. I just used a sled that I already made and added to it what I needed to do the job.










It took some head scratching to figure it out, but I turned out to be real simple. I took a 1/2" dowel and set the pieces on it at the point I wanted my taper to start. then I added a 1" spacer under the top giving me my 1/2" taper. Then it was just a matter of adding something underneath it for support. Then I screwed everything in place.

Here is my first pair out of the planer:










And finally all of them complete:










Next it's time to take that material I was gluing up in the last part to make some rails.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


i had to laugh at the picture 
of the 'sitting model'
i kept doing that too
to try out various ideas
and feels
the only model i had at that time 
was a folding metal chair 
someone had given me
when i moved into my empty first rooms
(not good to design furniture from)

all your solutions are really helpful
learning this the hard way 
can eat wood and time
i didn't have a camera then
and didn't know how to do a tutorial anyway
you were the one that helped me post a picture

thank you gary
your help is always timely and invaluable


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


Gosh this is fun to watch.
I love the way you think.

Thanks for the journey.
Steve


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


Well done Gary.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


Gary: A great way to deo your tapering. Cool ideas you come up with.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


*Hi Gary,
Just to let you know how much I am enjoying your very energetic project. The posts are super, and the detail, excellent. Can't wait to see the finished product.
Jack *


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


Nice solution Gary. Looking great.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


I thought the way you tested the "fit" was COOL too… killing two birds with one stone…
Clamping ALL of your back-legs & other base parts together to form the back & base, prove uniformity, and of course, the FIT! COOL TIP!

Thank you for your Poetry in action!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


Nice way to taper those legs, and a lot safer than the table saw!


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


It's a real joy watching the progress on this project. I feel like I am right there in your shop.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


Gary 
This is impressive and inspiring. You really got inmense talent. I wish I can one day be as confident around the shop and woodworking as you are.

best


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


Great work, interesting thought process….Doing well as always.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Tapering the back legs.*
> 
> Time to add the taper to the back legs, but first I wanted to see how the chair would feel to sit in:
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Made some rails*

Not much happening here. Just needed to make the top and bottom rails for the back of the chair.

They will surround the upholstered back like this chair. It's the closest thing I could find the the upholstery method I will be using.

The seat and back will be very similar.










It's the same process as I used on the aprons, just very simple. Make the shoulder cuts and then the tenoning jig to make the cheek cuts.

Here is the stack of lower rails.










And here is a picture showing the lower rail installed.










Making the top rail is the exact same process so I won't bore you with it.

Next time I will add a rabbet all around the inside of the back to receive the upholstered back.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Made some rails*
> 
> Not much happening here. Just needed to make the top and bottom rails for the back of the chair.
> 
> ...


Very nice Gary.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Made some rails*
> 
> Not much happening here. Just needed to make the top and bottom rails for the back of the chair.
> 
> ...


The end is near. Looking good.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Made some rails*
> 
> Not much happening here. Just needed to make the top and bottom rails for the back of the chair.
> 
> ...


Looking great! Are you retired or dong this after work? making great progress


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Made some rails*
> 
> Not much happening here. Just needed to make the top and bottom rails for the back of the chair.
> 
> ...


Nice work Gary.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Time for a rabbet or two. Getting close!*

As I showed in the last post, I will be upholstering the back and seat of these chairs. To provide a place to attach the upholstery I need a place to attach it to. For the seat it's easy and obvious. For the back it's a little harder. I decided to add a rabbet to hold it into position and staples to keep it there. This will become clearer when it comes time to upholster them.

Here are all the back legs and a top and bottom rail. I mark them with a big marking pen to make sure I don't cut the wrong area. I also mark the start and end of the cuts. That will make sure I notice when I get close to the end of the cut. Don't want to cut off too much, now do we?










For the narrow pieces I use a bigger piece of wood to support it and keep it flat on the table. Otherwise it might tip over.










Same thing when I'm routing near the tip. I make sure to keep the wider part of the leg on the table and held there.










Here are a couple of completed legs. You will notice that the pattern and color of the legs don't match. I will match them up later.










You can see the "inside" of the rabbet here. I will chisel the corners square later.










And here is a trail fit. That small taper really makes a difference, huh?










Next time I'll clean up those corners and add some more refinements to the legs.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Time for a rabbet or two. Getting close!*
> 
> As I showed in the last post, I will be upholstering the back and seat of these chairs. To provide a place to attach the upholstery I need a place to attach it to. For the seat it's easy and obvious. For the back it's a little harder. I decided to add a rabbet to hold it into position and staples to keep it there. This will become clearer when it comes time to upholster them.
> 
> ...


moving right along
and as always 
well thought out
and done

this is a great tutorial
you give so much 
so well explained 
and pictured

well done gary
bravo !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Time for a rabbet or two. Getting close!*
> 
> As I showed in the last post, I will be upholstering the back and seat of these chairs. To provide a place to attach the upholstery I need a place to attach it to. For the seat it's easy and obvious. For the back it's a little harder. I decided to add a rabbet to hold it into position and staples to keep it there. This will become clearer when it comes time to upholster them.
> 
> ...


Great job Gary. Nice design.


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Time for a rabbet or two. Getting close!*
> 
> As I showed in the last post, I will be upholstering the back and seat of these chairs. To provide a place to attach the upholstery I need a place to attach it to. For the seat it's easy and obvious. For the back it's a little harder. I decided to add a rabbet to hold it into position and staples to keep it there. This will become clearer when it comes time to upholster them.
> 
> ...


Gary; Haven't been doing a lot myself for some time now. But I do follow your input and find all to be very helpful. I have completed several projects myself in the past but nothing compared to your detail. Keep up the great work. If you don't see much of me doesn't mean I'm not watching.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Time for a rabbet or two. Getting close!*
> 
> As I showed in the last post, I will be upholstering the back and seat of these chairs. To provide a place to attach the upholstery I need a place to attach it to. For the seat it's easy and obvious. For the back it's a little harder. I decided to add a rabbet to hold it into position and staples to keep it there. This will become clearer when it comes time to upholster them.
> 
> ...


OOoo… Yes! Very nice! COOL!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Time for a rabbet or two. Getting close!*
> 
> As I showed in the last post, I will be upholstering the back and seat of these chairs. To provide a place to attach the upholstery I need a place to attach it to. For the seat it's easy and obvious. For the back it's a little harder. I decided to add a rabbet to hold it into position and staples to keep it there. This will become clearer when it comes time to upholster them.
> 
> ...


Fine work, Gary.

Lee


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Corners, corners and more corners!*

Not much to show for today. A lot of tedious work with a chisel. I cleaned up 32 corners. It gets kind of old after about 20 of them! Took about 2 1/2 hours

Here's what I'm talking about:










At the same time I numbered and matched up all the parts for color and texture.

Here they are all assembled:










Before I left the shop I chamfered the inside corner below the apron. I just thought that it would look good and be a nice touch. I haven't decided what I am going to to with all the other edges. Probably just a small radius.

You can also see the numbering on the bottom. They will eventually be covered up by plastic glides.










Next is something fancy for the top of the chair back.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Corners, corners and more corners!*
> 
> Not much to show for today. A lot of tedious work with a chisel. I cleaned up 32 corners. It gets kind of old after about 20 of them! Took about 2 1/2 hours
> 
> ...


I've been thoroughly enjoying this blog Gary, and watching your work progress…
Your methods are so well thought out, that they make even the most difficult procedures seem relatively simple…
Keep up the great work my Friend!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Corners, corners and more corners!*
> 
> Not much to show for today. A lot of tedious work with a chisel. I cleaned up 32 corners. It gets kind of old after about 20 of them! Took about 2 1/2 hours
> 
> ...


Gary, I agree with Mike that this has been a pretty enjoyable series. I know that it is a challenge to take the time to document the process as you go. But this has been a well planned and clearly documented series that is always enjoyable to see. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Corners, corners and more corners!*
> 
> Not much to show for today. A lot of tedious work with a chisel. I cleaned up 32 corners. It gets kind of old after about 20 of them! Took about 2 1/2 hours
> 
> ...


I love the constant progress. It's really exciting to watch these come together.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Corners, corners and more corners!*
> 
> Not much to show for today. A lot of tedious work with a chisel. I cleaned up 32 corners. It gets kind of old after about 20 of them! Took about 2 1/2 hours
> 
> ...


Hi Gary;

I'm thinking the amount of work you're doing on this set kind of entitles you to some new tools!

Now would be a good time to tell your wife you need something.

Very nice work Gary, as always.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Corners, corners and more corners!*
> 
> Not much to show for today. A lot of tedious work with a chisel. I cleaned up 32 corners. It gets kind of old after about 20 of them! Took about 2 1/2 hours
> 
> ...


Gary: I'd like to say alo that this is a great series with lots of photos.

Very nice job.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Corners, corners and more corners!*
> 
> Not much to show for today. A lot of tedious work with a chisel. I cleaned up 32 corners. It gets kind of old after about 20 of them! Took about 2 1/2 hours
> 
> ...


Good Going so far !!!!!


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Corners, corners and more corners!*
> 
> Not much to show for today. A lot of tedious work with a chisel. I cleaned up 32 corners. It gets kind of old after about 20 of them! Took about 2 1/2 hours
> 
> ...


Gary, this is great. thank you for taking the time to display the details of your work and progress.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Corners, corners and more corners!*
> 
> Not much to show for today. A lot of tedious work with a chisel. I cleaned up 32 corners. It gets kind of old after about 20 of them! Took about 2 1/2 hours
> 
> ...


I second what Lee said!!!!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Top of the chair, Mate!*

Right now the chairs are kind of plain with the straight, square top of the back. I plan to add something to change that.

First I start out with that material I was gluing up a post or two ago. (see I was actually thinking ahead!)

The material I used must have been on the top of the pallet because it had very dark staining. Some places as deep as about 1/4".

The material I need for this step is thicker than any I had, so what I did was to glue up the two pieces with the stained faces facing out. Then I just cut off both the faces and ended up with some nice clean wood. So I killed two birds with one stone. Used some nasty stained wood and made some extra thick stock.

I cut it into strips. Since I only had a few pieces to make I didn't bother with the dado blade. I just started with a cut in the middle and ran both sides of the part against the fence to center the dado. I think it tool a total of 4 passes moving the fence a little farther away every time until I ended up with a nice perfectly centered dado.










While I did that I also did the top rail for the back of the chair. You can see it on the right.










Then I cut all the parts to length and at the correct angles.










Then I made a little fixture for gluing the parts up. It was real quick to make with some glue and a brad nailer. The gaps and holes are for the glue squeeze out. Those extra little blocks are to give me something to clamp against. You'll see in the last picture. I also clamped it to the table to make sure that it was nice and flat.










To make sure dados the lined up I made some little triangles the fit the dado just perfectly. I notched the point of the triangles so that they wouldn't get any glue on them. Here is a mock-up for the gluing.










Here you can see the parts all glued and clamped. You can see what those little block are for. The clamp in the middle is just to hold the center part in place while the clamps on the ends are applying the pressure.










Since I have only one fixture and 8 parts to glue up, I decided to do some finish sanding while the parts dried.
(have I mentioned that I hate sanding?)

I wet the legs to raise the grain and sanded them once dry. Then I cut them to final length, so minus the finish and assemble they are finally done.

Next time I'll show you the last piece for the top of the chair.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Top of the chair, Mate!*
> 
> Right now the chairs are kind of plain with the straight, square top of the back. I plan to add something to change that.
> 
> ...


This glue-up jig is a nice piece of engineering. Too often, at least for me, I find myself trying to find the most expeditious means to get through an awkward glue-up. Obviously you have given this some thought and come up with a good looking jig. I will have to file this one away for future reference (if I can remember it, that is.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Top of the chair, Mate!*
> 
> Right now the chairs are kind of plain with the straight, square top of the back. I plan to add something to change that.
> 
> ...


Great looking Gary.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Top of the chair, Mate!*
> 
> Right now the chairs are kind of plain with the straight, square top of the back. I plan to add something to change that.
> 
> ...


Nice Gary.

Sometimes thinking ahead really pays off, huh?

I gonna try it.

Lee


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Top of the chair, Mate!*
> 
> Right now the chairs are kind of plain with the straight, square top of the back. I plan to add something to change that.
> 
> ...


Gary, great job, look forward to future posts.


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Top of the chair, Mate!*
> 
> Right now the chairs are kind of plain with the straight, square top of the back. I plan to add something to change that.
> 
> ...


Now I see what all those legs were for. Hadn't occurred to me that you meant to make chairs to match the table. Very nice!-S.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Top of the chair, Mate!*
> 
> Right now the chairs are kind of plain with the straight, square top of the back. I plan to add something to change that.
> 
> ...


*SteveL* - Hmm… I don't remember saying that anywhere. I haven't even built the table yet. That's the last thing I'll do.

All the legs are for 8 chairs.

I do plan on making the table match the chairs though.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Top of the chair, Mate!*
> 
> Right now the chairs are kind of plain with the straight, square top of the back. I plan to add something to change that.
> 
> ...


Lesson learned here is the thought you put in on the making jigs. I like the holes in the jig which I take is to let the extra glue go somewhere. Great series.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*

Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.

It gave me a chance to use my most warped bowed board. Since I was going to cut it into such short lengths it wouldn't be bad at all. Especially since it will be framed inside the dados from the part I made in the last post.










Here you can see the finished product. I resawed the boards, planed them and cut them to the shape you see.










Here it is all installed. I thought that the top parts looked a little clunky and big, so I cut some material off the dado side to make it thinner. (I did this before they were glued up. Compare it to the last picture and you'll see what I mean.










Now I couldn't just leave it at that could I? I drew up a template and glued it to a piece of 1/2" MDF. Then to the scroll, spindle sander and hand sanding to end up with what you see below.










Then I glued and brad nailed 3 pieces of wood to it. This allowed me to hold the wood in place while I used the router table on it. Don't let go!

Using a pattern following bit (the bearing on the shank end) I milled an oval cavity.

After everything is finished and I get the time, I plan on making an insert to stick in there. I haven't decided exactly what it will be yet.










Then flipping the jig upside down and using a flush trim bit, I milled out the openings on either side of the oval.










And finally you get to see what it will look like completed. Here it is with the thinner top rail parts.










Now since there's not really a good joint when I attach this, and with the tendency of people to grab the top of the chair to move it, in the next post I'll show how I'll reinforce it.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


Nice work Gary. Keep plugging away, they are really turning out great!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


So much inspiration with each post…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


it just keeps getting better and better

a real cliffhanger series


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


Keep a chugging, CHoo-Chooo !!!!!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


This is so much fun to follow along.
They are looking really nice. I am impressed.

Steve


----------



## JWood (May 9, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


Thanks for such a great reference series! This will be enjoyed years to come.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


Gary: nice job.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


WOW… this is very interesting!

At first, when I saw your addition ideas, it looked like the chairs were going to have wings around the ears (like old-time chairs had).

Now, I see that that only went across the top…

When I first saw the Oval, I thought "Oh a handle to move the chair…
... Now, I see the Oval solid… no handle…

Now, I'm thinking an Inlay of some sort…

... and the suspense continues… LOL

Thank you… this is GOOD!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


I'm truly amazed - great post


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


What a huge job. You're doing just great and the blog is excellent as well. But we really have to be on our toes to keep up. I blinked and missed two posts 
I do love a "get 'er done" attitude.

Just great work Gary.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


*Joe Lyddon* - I had originally thought the make the top with the oval through to use as a handle, but decided not to. I felt that it would give someone too much leverage on the top part of the back that would lead to the joint weakening over time. I can't have that, now can I?

And as I said in the post I will at some point add an insert with something on it. Perhaps my initials or the date or something else entirely.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


Gary - I have been following your posts - really incredible stuff - 2 centuries from now, people will be admiring your work….........thanks for all the posts.

Jeff


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The crest rail addition. Filling it up.*
> 
> Now you get to see the complete addition to the top of the chair.
> 
> ...


Well done, I like the design.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Finishing up the back.*

Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.

There are three more parts I have to make not I'll have to wait for the chairs to be assembled first.

If anyone is interested how I'll do the upholstery, let me know or I'll just skip posting that part.

Now I left off telling you that I wanted to reinforce the top of the back. Since I have never used dowels in a joint like this I thought that this would be the perfect opportunity.

I'm going to put two dowels in each end. I figure that should make if plenty strong.

Here I have clamped a little jig to the top of the chair. There are 3 little blocks extending above and below it. It extends below to line it up with the back of the chair and above to line up the crest.










I drilled the holes in the jig in the drill press to assure that the went straight. The hole is sized to be just a little smaller than the point on my brad point drill. That way it will drill perfectly centered.










Here it the crest placed in the same jig. I will turn it over and drill it from the other side. That way even if the hole was 1/8" off it would still match the hole drilled in the top since it would off the same amount.










Here on the left you can see the part with the pilot holes drilled and on the right the finish holes. Behind it you can see the jig I made to support the part while drilling the dowel hole.










Here is a part clamped in the jig that I just drilled.










Once I had all my holes drilled in the crest, I took the jig back to the drill press and opened up the holes. I clamp the jig to the top of the chair and the jig assures that I drill the holes straight. I also added a block around the drill bit to set the depth I drilled the hole.










And here is the proof that it worked. All the holes lined up perfectly.










Now you might be thinking that those two endgrain joints at the top of the crest won't be too strong, right?
Well, once I glue in that insert from my last post, it will all be tied together just fine.

I'll sign off here for a while. Lots of sanding and finishing to do. Like I said if you are interested in the upholstery let me know.

I can't wait to start the table. That will be a breeze compared to all these chairs.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


Again… Thank you.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


Gary, I for one would like to see the upholstery portion if you are able. I can never get the corners to my satisfaction.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


*CanadianWoodChuck* - I never said I was good at upholstery. I've never really done it before.

I just said, "If anyone is interested how I'll do the upholstery". So don't expect anything special it I do it.

I'll see how my corners work out!


----------



## Lucio (Mar 29, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


Gary I am sure you'll be ok at it so share it with us please. By the way I have nearly finished my version of your beautiful backgammon set for my sons birthday present. Have taken some progress pics and will put these up for all to see. Thanks for the posts to date on the chairs I have enjoyed it very much and have learnt from it all.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


I am going to miss this project when it is over. I so much enjoy each of your post. And, this project would not be complete unless you show us the part of upholstery.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


Gary: A great set of pictures during this series. Nice job.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate this blog, and I am looking forward to seeing the upholstery. Thanks this has been great!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


Of course I'm interested in the upholstery bit!

I'm following along with everything you post. Share as much as you can. It's all great stuff.


----------



## MercerRemodeling (Jul 6, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


I think the dowels are a great idea. I have been reluctant to try chair building but have refinished and rebuilt a couple sets. Thanks for the great visual.


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


Gary; Have been following your blog, outstanding !! Can't wait to see a fin. chair


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


Great job, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


you have just been flying thruough these chairs, I was out of town a week and you posted 6 blogs. Took me all afternoon just to get caught up. It would take 6 months for me to do what you've accomplished in 30 days. Great job taking us all along for the ride. As always beautiful job.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing up the back.*
> 
> Well, this will be my last post for a while. After this it's a bunch of sanding and finishing.
> 
> ...


Nice as always! Going to hate to see this end!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*

See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!

All the pieces are dyed. and I am starting the poly finish.

All the parts were wet and left to dry. This will raise the grain. Then sanded it all off. Then dyed and anything left was lightly sanded using steel wool.

Here's all the legs. The ones on the right are still wet with dye.










And the side and front aprons with their first coat of poly.










And the 8 backs.

I needed to put these together in advance of any finishing since I would have to sand the crest flush with the back frame. This also makes it harder to finish. You can see that I pre-finished the little insert in the crest. That was a real pain!










I figured out a really cool way to finish the back assembly. I screwed an eye hook into the ceiling and hung them up.
I start out hanging it low and then raise it as I go. Works VERY well. I can rotate it in the light to make sure that I got everything.

I'm leaving the hook in the ceiling!










Good thing I pre-finished the insert, huh? I just remove the dowel to take it down.










I also needed a spacer on the other side to keep the wire off of the part.










The next time I'll be assembling the chairs.

I was thinking about doweling the legs through the tenons from the inside. That way nothing would bee seen from the outside, but I decided against it. The corner blocks should be plenty.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


looking good there gary

well done


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


You're just like a good ole Timex, Gary!

Very good…

What kind of dye are you using?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


*Joe* - I'm using a water based TransFast dye. Medium reddish brown.

A little goes a long way. You want it darker just add more, lighter add more water.

You can get it here.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


Looks, Gary. Maybe someday I will have you guys woodworking skills.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


You're like a machine!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


Gary,

Thank you…

Here is another source for Trans-Fast

and

This stuff is good too... (can be used with all kinds of bases)

The best prices I have found and reasonable shipping too…


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


It been quit the journey my friend, a beautiful blog and by the way what times dinner on Sunday….great job Gary hope the wife loves to cook…BC


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


Great job Gary.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


Looking real good Gary.

Lee


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,
Have been following every post. Only one word. Astounding. 
Jack


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


wow i hope i'm as good as you someday! awesome


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


Looks great Gary. I hang things from a screw eye in the bottom of a leg or the like but I like your dowel idea, especially for this job.

Again, nice work.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


Nice work Gary, this has been a great post to follow!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


you are unbelievable. 
I'd be still trying to figure out how to make the first leg.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


great job I can't wait to see the whole set done!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


Amazing work and wow you work fast!


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


Keep following your blog since the inception. This whole tutorial is coming along great.

You did not only work hard on the dining chairs, but also taking down note of the progress.

I admire your commitment to this blog, which is for our benefit. Thank you so much for this detailed class.

For sure I am learning a lot from this.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


Gary, This is very much beyond my capabilities to build, but well within my capabilities to admire! WOW! You are a skilled craftsman. Thanks for teaching me.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *No, I'm not just messing around. I'm finishing up.*
> 
> See, I've been working hard. Finally got all the sanding done!
> 
> ...


A great blog! Thank you for taking us along for the ride, it is amazing how much work you've been getting done on this!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*

It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!

Now back to the fun part. Assembly!

Here are the legs all finished










And one stack of the backs. You will notice no poly finish on the inside and parts that will get glue during assembly.










The first thing I did was to assemble the front legs to the front apron. I did this first because it was easy and secondly
it would make the final glue up real easy also.










You see here that only two sets of clamps were needed for the final assembly.

This angle really gives you a good view of the curved back and the lumbar support.










Also to make sure that everything was glued up square I made a jig that I clamped to the back apron. It fits tightly between the back legs. There is a gap between the front legs so that if needed, I could add a cross clamp to being it into square by making the gaps even. Actually I make it a little uneven to allow for some spring back once the clamps are removed.










Lastly I used some very smooth thin pieces of wood under the clamps in the back. They would conform the curves in the backs of the legs without leaving marks, as the clamps would.










Next I will add the corner blocks and the chair seat. Getting close!


----------



## littlebear (Mar 23, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Very nice workmanship Gary, we love your work up here in Maine..


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Looking great! I know this has to be a fun project and like most fun projects…I know you must enjoy every moment of its construction.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Gary these are looking awesome! You make it loos so easy! I can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


*classic and cool*

excellent 
as always


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Gary, nice job on the finish. I know that this is not your favorite part of the build on the chairs but it looks pretty good to me.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Yeah Man… you are getting closer & closer…

You are doing a wonderful job!

Thank you again for the updates…


----------



## Lucio (Mar 29, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


excellent work Greg, thank you for the informative posts


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Really amazing. What an enormous project.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Amazing work Gary! Love the color and your design looks great! I look fwd to the next post.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Wow. Simply Wow…

I am again humbled by the extraordinary capabilities of craftsmen like yourself.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Very nice Gary.
Man, you do some nice work.

Steve


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


It is amazing that you can undertake to make this style of furniture. You are a gem of a wood worker. Eagerly waiting to see the final dining set.

Sharad


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Really looking good Gary.


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Great looking Gary! I am sure your wife and family will enjoy this for years to come. 
Can't wait to see the final pictures.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Man, that mahogany reallt pops once its sanded and a bit of finish is applied. When should I be there for the dinner/unveiling?


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


That color really came out beautiful. I'd finish at the end, but then, I don't really know what I'm doing 

I can't wait to see the seat bottoms in place!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Great job, Gary.

I'm sure you're happy to be at the end of the chairs… that's the kind of project that seems to drag on and on and on. And why I always refuse to do them!

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Finishing finally done! Now assembly Begins*
> 
> It seemed like the sanding and sanding and sanding again; applying finish over and over again would never end, but it finally did!
> 
> ...


Gary: That's one chair now on to the other 7.

Grewat looking.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Corners done and bottoms up next.*

Getting close to the end!

Here you can see that I added all the corner supports. They were basically straightforward. I cut one at 45 degrees, flipped the board over and cut another and so on. Then I set the miter gauge to 8 degrees and trimmed one side to match the angle of the sides. Then did the same at 8 degrees on the other side of zero for the other end.

Then to the drill press with a couple of brad point bits. First a 5/16" to create a counter bore and then a 3/16" for the through hole. I wanted a flat bottom for the pan head screws I attached them with. I didn't want a flat head screw since that would probably split the corner blocks.

I used hard maple. I like the way the end grain cuts to so smooth a finish, and their strength.

I probably could have gotten away with just one support in each corner, but I want these to last for years to come. I glued and screwed each one with 2 screws.










Now on to the seat bottoms. To make the first one I just set it in place and the marked it to notch the 2 back corners. Then after I cut them, I put them back in place and traced the final shape using the sides of the chair as a guide.

Note that they were all cut to length and width first on the table saw.

Once I got the first one the way I wanted it, I held it against each of the others in turn and traced lines to cut to. I just cut them on the bandsaw since they aren't critical.










Then I placed my first one in place again and traced the inside.










Then I drew a line diagonally. This showed me where I needed to drill the hole in each corner. These are the holes I will use to attach the seats to the chair. I use a small little drill bit to drill all the holes. I will use this hole as a pilot hole for the bigger holes I will drill later.










Then I use that first part as a template for all the holes in the other seats as well as the corner blocks in the chairs. This will assure that all the seats will be able to fit any chair. All interchangeable.

Here you can see I am drilling all the holes in the chair corner blocks. These holes will eventually be opened up to 5/16".










Then I also open up all the holes in the seats to 5/16" also to accept the T-nuts. They are for 1/4-20 screws.
Don't even think about going to a big box store to buy them. I bought 100 from McMaster-Carr for about $7.50. Even with shipping they would cost about the same, but you end with a lot extra.










Here you can see them all complete! One step closer to being done!










Next I will show you how I did the back.

Can anyone guess how I will do it?

Remember it will have to conform to the back, be strong enough and be able to be upholstered.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Corners done and bottoms up next.*
> 
> Getting close to the end!
> 
> ...


lookin' sweet! As far as the curved back pieces…are you maybe going to laminate layers in a vacuum bag or clamp in a mold?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Corners done and bottoms up next.*
> 
> Getting close to the end!
> 
> ...


I am enjoying seeing this chair project come together, Fantastic job and alot of work.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Corners done and bottoms up next.*
> 
> Getting close to the end!
> 
> ...


Great job, Gary.

Super job on the blog.

Lee


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Corners done and bottoms up next.*
> 
> Getting close to the end!
> 
> ...


It looks like it's almost time to start chilling the Champagne for the end of this… 
This has been nearly as much fun for me to read, as it has for you to do Gary!! 
Excellent Work!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Corners done and bottoms up next.*
> 
> Getting close to the end!
> 
> ...


Very good gary. Nice set of blogs.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Corners done and bottoms up next.*
> 
> Getting close to the end!
> 
> ...


The backs: two sheets of thin plywood bent and glued together in a form of some sort?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*

It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.

I thought about laminating a bunch of thin material, but that would be a lot of resawing, plus my bandsaw is limited to 12" and the back is 13 1/4".

What I came up with is a sort of glued tambour.

I took a 2×10 piece of southern yellow pine and cross cut into pieces 30" long and then ripped then into 5/16" thick pieces and then cut those in half again.

You can see the larger pieces on the left and the final sized pieces on the right.










I wanted a lot of glue surface so I used a roundover bit on both sides of one edge and then a ball bit on the other.
You can see from the picture that no matter how they mated up I would get a lot of surface area for glue.










Well, after a lot of cutting and routing, here are the over 200 pieces I would need. They were cut in half to 15" pieces after all the routing was done.

It would seem that I am a glutton for punishment, huh?










Then I made a jig to glue them into the shape I wanted. I put clear packing tape on the bottom ribs and rubbed a candle on the top ribs to keep the glue from sticking to anything.










Worked perfect and fit the back exactly!










Once I had the first on cut to size I just used it to trace the cut on the others. I cut them all on the bandsaw since they were getting covered up anyway. I cut the length a little short for any expansion of the wood.










The part is just sitting there in the back. It fit surprisingly well. It's very comfortable to sit in as it is.










Next is the final operation. The upholstery and then I will finally be done with them.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Looking very comfortable already, I'm starting to smell the cooking great work Gary…BC


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Excellent solution to the curve problem! Can't wait to see the finished results!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Gary, you are an animal in the shop! This is one amazing project and I'm so happy that you took the time to post detailed construction photos (I know it's a pain). I can't imagine what it must of been like to make the first cut on this project, knowing there'd be a few hundred thousand more coming! One chair is daunting to me. My hat is really off to you.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Go Gary! You da Man.

Steve


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning work. Nice Job!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Gary, as a couple of "longer timers" on LJ's, I've been watching your projects over the years. You are one of the guys we as woodworkers should all aspire to emulate. I know, those are big words to use, at least for me, but I mean that. Guys like me who are more in the "developing skills" phase of woodworking, should be watching you.
-SST


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Gary, I too, have enjoyed following your progress. I've enjoyed my front row seat, watching a master craftsman at work.

Would you mind sharing some details of your glue-up process for the backs? That seems like a lot of pieces and a lot of glue surface to cover, compared to the short amount of time available before it sets up. I'm curious about your "beat the clock" method, considering the micro-detail needed for setting each piece to fit your template and clamping layout.

Thanks!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


*Randy Sharp* - Glue up was the fast part. I lined up all the parts with the concave part facing up and clamped them together. Then it took less than a minute to run a bead of glue down the groove on each piece and maybe another minute to lay them all in the gluing jig and call it another two minutes to clamp them up.

Once they are laying in the jig they basically line themselves up. The ribs on top keep all the parts in place when I tighten the two Bessey clamps (The red ones) to apply the actual pressure. They will buckle without the downward pressure.

Total time from the first drop of glue is less than 5 minutes. Then I waited 2 hours for each one to dry before I removed it.


----------



## Dabilene (Jan 12, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


This is an incredible project. I have enjoyed following along.

Is there room for the fabric/padding to wrap around & fit between the back piece & the frame?


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


The way you did the backs is too cool! I just made a part for a project I'm working on that would have worked so much better if I would have used your method…I'll know next time!


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Good idea on the backs, as well as the good ideas so far.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Gary, what a COOL solution!

That is one heck of a bunch of routing!!

I guess you had feather boards on top and side to keep the strips in place while just shoving them through?

That is ONE tiring job!

Glad you made it through them OK!

It looks SO GOOD, you could use a better wood like White Oak, Mahogany, etc. and use them for backs on Patio chairs, etc. Looks really COOL!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Quoting Joe:It looks SO GOOD, you could use a better wood like White Oak, Mahogany, etc. and use them for backs on Patio chairs, etc. Looks really COOL!

My thoughts exactly…too nice to cover up!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Great solution Gary, I look forward to seeing the upholstery.


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Gary, Very ingenious, like your working photos,hats off to you.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to document this build. I have enjoyed the blog. Quite the solution you came up with for the curved back.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Sweetness! Looking Great, Gary!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


One word- Cool!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Gary: Those strips look like the way that you make a strip canoe with the router bit set for that.

Very nice.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Nice work Gary. I'm surprised that it was the twentieth post (Karson) before someone mentioned the canoe bits. That is a standard system for edge joining strip planking of any thickness. You took it from tambour, a perfect example of "convergence".


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Been back watching this method of curve making is excellent. There is lesser waste than doing it lengtwise. Thanks again for the technique


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Excelllent work Gary.

Very creative and nicely executed. You are quite good at finding a way to quicken a time consuming process, and ensuring accuracy at the same time.

Lee


----------



## SATXmarine1 (Mar 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The seat backs. Finally all the woodworking is done!*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out how I was going to do the back. I had some 3/8" bending plywood, but it took too much force to keep it bent.
> 
> ...


Gary I have really enjoyed this Blog, and the instruction you have provided all of us. Thanks very much for taking the time to blog your methods.

Jim


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Upholstering the seat. Finally!*

Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.

I have to tell you that I have never done this before. I just watched some youtube videos. So I'm no expert.
Therefore I will not go into detail since I may have it wrong.

Here are my supplies. Cotton batting on the right. Some blue foam for the seats. The roll covering material at the back of the table and a roll of cambric to cover up my mess. (I didn't take a picture of the 1/2" foam for the seat backs). And lastly the seats and seat backs.










Here I've stapled and foam to the seat and tore off a piece of batting to size. On the left is the material.










After about a 1/2 an hour fussing with it here is my first one covered. Not quite as even and uniform as I hoped for, but not bad for my first attempt.










The show side. I found out later that massaging it will even out the unevenness.










And then the cambric fabric to cover up my mess.










Here's how I mount them using the holes I have already drilled into the seat corner blocks. I use 1/4-20 screws.










And finally a fully covered and installed seat! 7 More to go. I hope to get better as I go!










Next I will finish up with the seat backs. Then I will be ready to more on to the table!


----------



## sgood (Jul 28, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


Gary, I have enjoyed watching this project a great deal. Thanks for taking the time to do all the posts. It has to be exciting to see things starting to get closer to finished.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


just gets better and better gary

real pro work

thanks


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


Great job,
I'm sure I would still be futzing around with the first leg.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


*Hi Gary,
Have been following every step. Got to be the most interesting group of posts on this site ever. Will be a long time if it is to be duplicated. The descriptive one word that most describes, is exquisite. 
Jack*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


Those are great. Nice job on the fabric.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


Looking great Gary


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


Gary, those are going to be some beautiful chairs.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


Great posting of this project. I was just wondering; has your wife had any part in this project? Has she taken a peek at what is going on? Did she pick out the fabric?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


Gary… You are STILL ticking!

A GREAT learning experience…

You might mention where you got your upholstery materials…

Thank you…


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


*Joe Lyddon*- I searched all over for the best deals. Don't know of I found them all though.

Here's where I got everything:

Covering Fabric $100 with shipping

I wouldn't recommend them. I bought the fabric and had them hold shipping it until I got back from my vacation.
It was a clearance fabric, so that's why I ordered early. Well they didn't put any aside for me and sold it all. They did end up making it right by replacing it with another fabric, but I would say that they don't know what they are doing.
It took two days to talk to someone who told me what happened.

I also got my plastic gliders from them.

Got these from these sellers on Ebay:

Cambric $12 with shipping

Foam $40 with shipping

Cotton Batting $50 with shipping

Good transactions with all three of them.

The foam was the good firm stuff and not the kind you can squeeze to nothing with no effort. It really surprised me how much they were asking for it in stores and online. I could have spent over $100.

*HallTree* - The wife has been keeping an eye on me, but hasn't had any input on the chairs or fabric. Very trusting, huh?


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


In the last pic, I found myself saying "Wow!" out loud. I love the colors of the fabric and chair. I'm really excited to see the backs come together.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


this has developed into a spectacular set of chairs

i know how time consuming it is to make one chair as i had to make a simpler one at trade school

so your patience to do this exquisite work shows great character and the fact that you documented every step of the way to show us proves it beyond doubt

Thanks for the blog along the way the trip has been worth every second

if your wife doesnt love these (which i will be surprised if she doesnt) im sure you can get a small fortune for them if you sell

Hooky


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


Awesome! But I really wouldn't expect anything less from you


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Upholstering the seat. Finally!*
> 
> Well, the big day is finally here. Upholstering the seat.
> 
> ...


Todd says it all.

Great job, Gary.

Lee


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*

Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.

This last my last blog on the chairs. I will continue with the table though until all is complete.

Here I start just like the seat. The foam stapled to the form.










Then the batting










Then some simple fitting, since I don't have to worry so much about the corners. They will be concealed in the rabbet.










Front side all done.










Then the back. Since there was no foam or batting I just used some 77 spray adhesive. It made it a real quick and simple job. The edges won't ever peel up since they are held in by the rabbet. It will also make sure that it will conform to the seat back.










And here you go! You are not going to believe how I attached the backs. After some experimentation I found that a brad nailer diagonally through the back and into the seat rails would leave no marks or ruin the fabric. The brad just popped right through the fabric and disappeared.




























There are a couple of firsts here for me in this project. These are the first chairs I have ever built and the first time trying to upholster anything.

Now on to my first dining table!

Oh, and did I mention that they are so comfortable that people won't be so quick to leave the table after a meal!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Well done Gary… great looking chair…


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Cool Gary, it looks great, keep going and the best to you and the lucky wife.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Gary, you are certainly a Chair maker now!!
And an Upholsterer…
And soon-to-be Dining Room Table-maker…
In fact, I strongly suspect that you could make anything you had a mind to!!
Well told and Very Well Done my Friend!!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a job well done Gary, it has been a real interesting series. Now get going on that table!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Gary A great completion. Nice job on the chairs.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


They look excellent Gary - Great job and great running commentary. Thanks for sharing the chair build. I'm looking forward to the table as well.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Hey!

After doing more chairs, you DID get better… much better than the first one…!

Very good!

Thank you again…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


beautiful gary

and a great tutorial

thank you


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


I just left a comment on step #28 saying I couldn't wait for #29, and then I realized #29 was already up as I was writing that. Instant gratification!

The chairs came out beautifully. I look forward to seeing the table progress, but I'd also love to see all of the chairs in one shot, like a herd  I'm sure we'll see the whole set together when the table is done. Fantastic work! Thanks for sharing all the stages and procedures with us.


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Gary.
Another job very well done, wating for excellent work on the table also. You inspire all. Thanks!!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Wow more than than well done! Amazing work so far!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Very nice Gary. I look forward to the table.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Excellent work Gary. You should be very proud of your accomplishment. 
Look forward to the table blogs.
Have a great Memorial Day!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


wow that is a saweeeeeeeeet lookin chair, very nice job. My wife has been following a liitle too so if you got the time can squeeze out another set. LOL

She wants me to do a livingroom set for us but she doesn't want to spend the $$$ on the wood.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Wow.. fantastic job. I've been watching this series with great admiration. Thanks for including so many pictures. Can't believe you got them done so quickly!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


Though I was late, I was busy from last two weeks teaching out of town, I really admire and learn on this series. Good job and I can imagine how comfortable to sit and dine there.


----------



## SATXmarine1 (Mar 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Chairs are complete after 40 days and 40 nights.*
> 
> Well, at long last I am finally done with the chairs, but I still have the table to go.
> 
> ...


As usual Gary wonderful job on the chairs, thanks again for documenting the process.

Jim


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The table begins with a quandry.*

I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?

Well, after getting it down off the shelf yesterday I remembered just how heavy it was. I got curious and weighed it. The wood for just the top and apron would be well over 200 pounds! Just the wood!

I was thinking about doing an inlay in the top also. Something simple like a band around the edge so there would be very little chance I would mess it up.

Then I got to thinking about a 3/4" (18mm) piece of plywood for the base. At less than half the weight and way more stable, it would work nice. It would also give me the chance to do some very large scale veneering. I could get really fancy with the veneer before I ever glued it to the top. That will give all the chances I need to get it right.

Now I just have to find a local place to get some non-Chinese plywood since I want this to last through the years.
I figured that 2 sheets of 5'x5' baltic birch will work just fine with a little left over.

I'll start this section on the table, with the legs. These will be similar to the chair legs. I won't be adding the knee blocks since everyone would end up banging their knees on them. (maybe that's they got the name, huh?)

Here's the drawing I came up with. Yea, I know that you can't see it that well, but it looks pretty good.










I'm very happy that there will only be 4 of them this time. After all the practice I had with the chair legs, I'll be able to do these with my eyes closed!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The table begins with a quandry.*
> 
> I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?
> 
> ...


nice, Are you gonna leave the bottom square or do a ball and claw?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The table begins with a quandry.*
> 
> I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?
> 
> ...


Gary: You might see if you can find someone to resaw your Santos mahogany into veneers so that you could use them for the top.

I used the resaw bandsaw at the Door and Window place that gives us our Sapele, Utle and Mahogany for the toy making. I resawed some Ambrosia/tiger stripe maple.










They usually cut about 3 slices from 1" wood and then thickness sand to get them smooth. They are usually around 5MM when they get done.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The table begins with a quandry.*
> 
> I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?
> 
> ...


you are right
the drawing is hard
to see
you should be able to read it 
with your eyes closed too (LOL)

sitting on the edge of my seat here
looking forward to the table blogs


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The table begins with a quandry.*
> 
> I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?
> 
> ...


Here we go again, I'm looking forward to part II


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The table begins with a quandry.*
> 
> I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?
> 
> ...


Very educational decision!

Makes perfect sense…

I had no idea that THAT Mahogany weighed that much… That is really HEAVY!

Now, we're in for a Veneering lesson! COOL!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The table begins with a quandry.*
> 
> I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?
> 
> ...


*bigike* - I going to to the same thing as I did on the front chair legs.

*Karson & Skarp* - If I do that I won't get to do any fancy veneering. I've never done anything this big before and I am kind of looking forward to it.

I'm starting with 4 1/2" square stock for the legs so nothing is be unstable on this table.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The table begins with a quandry.*
> 
> I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?
> 
> ...


Vote in support of the veneering idea here. You can be so much more creative and be a subtle or as daring as you like. The sky's the limit. Maybe a little marquetry would be nice too?

The one thing I'm sure of is that it will be spectacular.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The table begins with a quandry.*
> 
> I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?
> 
> ...


Veneering!

I have my and eyes ears wide open Gary.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The table begins with a quandry.*
> 
> I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?
> 
> ...


I would go for the solid wood top - more expensive, more resistant to damage. the weight should not be a problem unless you plan to move it on a daily basis. with either solution, you are going to need two people.

Unless you have got access to a heated veneer press or you have a vacuum bag big enough to put the whole top in, I would not go for large scale veneer of the top - veneering tops in sections only leads to heart break & despair.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The table begins with a quandry.*
> 
> I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?
> 
> ...


Veneering or solid… doesn't matter…. it is how I learn from you.. Thanks for another episode.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The table begins with a quandry.*
> 
> I told you about that very hard Santos Mahogany I was going to use for the top, right?
> 
> ...


Hi Gary, Lee Jesberger used resin coated cardboard with light weigh MDF. Then he veenered over that,he has a blog on his sight you might consider something like that.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*These are some big thick legs!*

Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.

It looks like they are going to end taking up almost as much time as all the small ones. A lot more material to remove!

Here's where I started, gluing up the stock. Those are starting out at 4 1/2" square.

That is the template for the legs.










Here you can see the templates for the chairs and table side by side. I have already traced the outline on the blanks.










And already centered them and set them for the spur bit for the lathe.










Here is one already turned round at the foot and rough sanded.










Just an interesting photo showing the template next to a leg.










I have decided to veneer the table top. It should be interesting since I have never done anything this big before.

I ended up getting 1/2" (12mm) baltic birch plywood instead of 3/4". I want to top to be pretty thick so I will glue two pieces of the 1/2" together to make a 1" thick top.

I should have the legs all done and starting on the top in the next entry.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


Dang this is fun to watch….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


Moley! is that 6×6?


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the veneering stage.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


Yea! That is very cool! Your having way to much fun! lol


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


This project is just one of many that makes this website the best!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


Now, THOSE are Legs!

Awesome!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


Great looking legs. Ghee that sounds sexist. But it's hard to come up with any different name.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


My grandfather always call legs, gams. So I will say exuberantly NICE GAMS!


----------



## Jimboe (Feb 18, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


wow …NICE LEGS cant wait to see the next blog !!!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


Never told a guy he had nice legs before…..so ….good work.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


is there a difference between the finishe leg and the template?

I can't wait for the veneer part. I have never done veneering.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


Amazing work, and how fast you are. You are retired correct? If not I'll have to give up woodworking as I must be really slow. Always look fwd to seeing this progress. Well done!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *These are some big thick legs!*
> 
> Well, I wanted this table to be sturdy and with these legs I think it will be.
> 
> ...


*lanwater* - If there are any differences, they are minor. The template is just a rough start. It takes it's real shape when you work on it by hand and eye.

*ken90712* - Yea, retired. At least for now. Who knows what the future will bring.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Starting on the top*

Well, I got the legs almost done. I might put another coat of poly on them and I might not. All I have left to do is to cut them to length, but I'll wait until I make the decision about the finish. Anyway here they are.










I am building the top in 4 sections. The matching ends and the leaves to insert to make the table longer.
The ends are going to be a final dimension of 42" wide by 30" long. This will yield a table 60" by 42" wide.
The two leaves will each be 12" which when inserted will make it either 72" or 84" long.

Here I am getting ready to glue the two 1/2" thick parts together. I will be using a vacuum press to do this to get even pressure, especially in the middle. I left the parts 1/2" long in both directions so that I can clean them up after they are glued.

I will also add a 1 1/2" solid wood border all the way around the circumference. Here are the 2 end parts.










I am using Karson's trick to keep the pieces lined up for gluing by adding dowels on opposite corners.










Next time Everything should be all glued up and ready for veneering. I just have to make a final decision on exactly what I will do.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Starting on the top*
> 
> Well, I got the legs almost done. I might put another coat of poly on them and I might not. All I have left to do is to cut them to length, but I'll wait until I make the decision about the finish. Anyway here they are.
> 
> ...


and the beat goes on

great progress

hadn't seen the karson trick yet

good one


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Starting on the top*
> 
> Well, I got the legs almost done. I might put another coat of poly on them and I might not. All I have left to do is to cut them to length, but I'll wait until I make the decision about the finish. Anyway here they are.
> 
> ...


Great start on the top gary. It's going to be very nice.

David It's put a dowel through each end and then the pieces can't shift when you glue them. They do this at the Window and Door company. They glue 4-5 pieces together and the press is blind once you put them in, you can't see if they move. So this is to keep them aligned when you are moving them around and putting them in the press.


----------



## shopsmithpoppi (Jun 2, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Starting on the top*
> 
> Well, I got the legs almost done. I might put another coat of poly on them and I might not. All I have left to do is to cut them to length, but I'll wait until I make the decision about the finish. Anyway here they are.
> 
> ...


I would like to know if you made your vacuum press your self or if it is store bought. Also it looks awesome so far keep up the great work.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Starting on the top*
> 
> Well, I got the legs almost done. I might put another coat of poly on them and I might not. All I have left to do is to cut them to length, but I'll wait until I make the decision about the finish. Anyway here they are.
> 
> ...


Yes, great progress Gary.

And This blog is a illustrated pedia.

Nice legs (the table's ones!! )


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Starting on the top*
> 
> Well, I got the legs almost done. I might put another coat of poly on them and I might not. All I have left to do is to cut them to length, but I'll wait until I make the decision about the finish. Anyway here they are.
> 
> ...


... as the World turns…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Starting on the top*
> 
> Well, I got the legs almost done. I might put another coat of poly on them and I might not. All I have left to do is to cut them to length, but I'll wait until I make the decision about the finish. Anyway here they are.
> 
> ...


That's a neat trick. Thanks to Karson and to you Gary for mentioning it.
I suffered during ply glue up for my router table and side table tops.

Those legs looks great.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Starting on the top*
> 
> Well, I got the legs almost done. I might put another coat of poly on them and I might not. All I have left to do is to cut them to length, but I'll wait until I make the decision about the finish. Anyway here they are.
> 
> ...


looking great, thanks for all of your hard work on this blog and the tips you have shared along the way.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Starting on the top*
> 
> Well, I got the legs almost done. I might put another coat of poly on them and I might not. All I have left to do is to cut them to length, but I'll wait until I make the decision about the finish. Anyway here they are.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Gary.

Lee


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Starting on the top*
> 
> Well, I got the legs almost done. I might put another coat of poly on them and I might not. All I have left to do is to cut them to length, but I'll wait until I make the decision about the finish. Anyway here they are.
> 
> ...


Those legs look saweeeeeeeeeeeeeet with the finish on them.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Starting on the top*
> 
> Well, I got the legs almost done. I might put another coat of poly on them and I might not. All I have left to do is to cut them to length, but I'll wait until I make the decision about the finish. Anyway here they are.
> 
> ...


Good looking legs, if I may say so…


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Gluing up the top!*

Someone in the last blog asked about the vacuum pump I would be using. Well, it's your standard one I made from the plans found at Joe the Woodworkers's site.

It works great.










Here I'm gluing up one of the table top ends.










And here they are all done with one more in the press.










The last part in the press. It's one of the leaves.










Here I'm clamping some spacers I will use to support the veneer that I will leave a little long when gluing in the press.

I will wax them and put them at the front and back edges. They will keep the press from bending the veneer over the edge of the top. There is no way to perfectly line up the veneer with the edge of the top so I will leave it long.










Before I apply veneer I will trim the pieces to the exact length and leave about 1/4" on each side for trimming later. Now you might ask why I just don't cut the entire thing to size.

Well, there's two reasons. First, like I said above it will give me some room to trim.

Secondly and the most important part is that I will drill 1/8" holes through the veneer and into the top once I have the veneer positioned exactly where I want it.

I will put little 1/8" dowels in the holes pegging the veneer in place to keep it from sliding around when in the press.
Since I will trim this off afterward, you won't even know they were used.

Now you are asking yourself, why I just don't the that to all four sides? Well, I want those two finished edges as my references when doing the veneer.

Next I should be starting the veneering. Right now I am experimenting with my choice of veneers and how I plan on finishing them.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the top!*
> 
> Someone in the last blog asked about the vacuum pump I would be using. Well, it's your standard one I made from the plans found at Joe the Woodworkers's site.
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the top!*
> 
> Someone in the last blog asked about the vacuum pump I would be using. Well, it's your standard one I made from the plans found at Joe the Woodworkers's site.
> 
> ...


You're on a roll Gary!! Lookin' Good!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the top!*
> 
> Someone in the last blog asked about the vacuum pump I would be using. Well, it's your standard one I made from the plans found at Joe the Woodworkers's site.
> 
> ...


Very good!

Last month, or so, I got a few Space Bags… those clothing storage bags where you put the clothes in then use a plain ole vacuum to suck the air out. In using them, I found it very surprising on how well it sucked all the air out! It would sure beat a hand-pump!

I have a JUMBO Bag that I thought I'd try it out on some small job… maybe veneering a box parts, etc.
I'd be willing to bet that it would work! Has anyone else tried it?

Gary, looking better & better!

Thank you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the top!*
> 
> Someone in the last blog asked about the vacuum pump I would be using. Well, it's your standard one I made from the plans found at Joe the Woodworkers's site.
> 
> ...


Looking great Gary. I had made up my own Veneering setup and a few years later I ran across Joe's site and I built the storage tahk setup that you have.

I've never had a problem with the pump starting up when under full vacuum but I also put on the MAC valve and the small storage also.

My pump is so heavy so it just sits on the floor and I have a fitting to hook it up to the storage tanks.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the top!*
> 
> Someone in the last blog asked about the vacuum pump I would be using. Well, it's your standard one I made from the plans found at Joe the Woodworkers's site.
> 
> ...


Looking Good, Gary.


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Gluing up the top!*
> 
> Someone in the last blog asked about the vacuum pump I would be using. Well, it's your standard one I made from the plans found at Joe the Woodworkers's site.
> 
> ...


Great job, love the detail. keep em coming.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Getting ready to veneer!*

I now have my design worked out and my veneers all picked out.

I have decided to simplify the design that I was first thinking about. It was just a little too complex to do on something this big. At least for me, since this is the first time doing something this big.

Here you can see the plan (kind of anyway). The table is basically a large rectangle with the corners cut at 45 degrees. The plan shows it with on leaf in the middle.

Cutting the corners does two things. First it matches the backs of the chairs which I planned all along and secondly it saves people from banging into the corners and it is also easier to walk around.










It's kind of hard to see here but it's one end of the table drawn in full scale. This will help me cutting some of the angled pieces. I have extended the lines for them all the way across the sheet so that I can lay my straight edge on them to cut the veneer, rather than actually measuring.










Here is my choice of material for the main field of the table. It's Mottled Makore. I got this about 4-5 years ago and it been begging to use it. The real reason is that it's dark enough all by itself that I won't have to color it at all to match the mahogany legs and other parts.










Here is the curly maple I will be using for the details. This is the main reason I don't want to color the wood. I would never be able to keep it off of the maple.










Next time I will be cutting veneer. I'm really starting to see the end of this project!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Getting ready to veneer!*
> 
> I now have my design worked out and my veneers all picked out.
> 
> ...


You're doing a great job…

Thank you for hanging in there…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Getting ready to veneer!*
> 
> I now have my design worked out and my veneers all picked out.
> 
> ...


That makore veneer looks great.

This exciting Gary. I have read tons of material on veneering have not done any yet.

Your blog is like being in the classroom.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Getting ready to veneer!*
> 
> I now have my design worked out and my veneers all picked out.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,
The aging of the veneer had already proven the fact that it would last forever in the hands of a good craftsman. Keep it up and this time, I will learn a new lesson…. veneering. I like also your design.. looks like a geometrical… prismatic… octagonal… whatever I could imagine… you are the expert on this field. Thanks.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Getting ready to veneer!*
> 
> I now have my design worked out and my veneers all picked out.
> 
> ...


I'm getting excited for you and I don't even get the table  It's going to be beautiful and I too will learn something about working with veneers. Thanks Gary


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Getting ready to veneer!*
> 
> I now have my design worked out and my veneers all picked out.
> 
> ...


Gary: Great looking Veneer. Nice selection.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Getting ready to veneer!*
> 
> I now have my design worked out and my veneers all picked out.
> 
> ...


Great Job Gary, I have been paying attention from the beginning, I loved the chairs, they came out wonderfully. I have never done any veneering, cant wait to see the whole thing.
Thanks for sharing the play by play, this has been very educational


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Getting ready to veneer!*
> 
> I now have my design worked out and my veneers all picked out.
> 
> ...


I like the veneer choice, Gary. It will be stunning.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Getting ready to veneer!*
> 
> I now have my design worked out and my veneers all picked out.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary;

That's some nice Makore. One of my favorites, for sure. And as you mentioned, it works great with Mahogany. I've used it with Maple, too and the colors work great.

Lee


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*

It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.

I am not an expert at it but I do have a few tips that might be interesting to those who have never done it before.

First is sharpening an Exacto (or whatever brand you are using) blade. I didn't learn this for a long time. I just bought a bunch of blades and threw them away as they got dull. But they are so easy to sharpen I have been kicking myself in the head for not finding out sooner.

Only the tip gets dull. So you just remove material from the tip to bring the sharp edge to the tip. It's not really even sharpening. See below what I am talking about. I use a diamond plate that I happen to have but anything will work.

I bet that I can get through this whole job with a single blade!










Next is some things that will help you out. First is a self healing cutting mat. With all the lines and dimensions already marked it is fantastic. This one is about 36" square and I just bought it for this job. I have a smaller one that I have been using, but I needed this for the table sized job. It was less than $30 at Walmart. Fabric and sewing stores also have them.










Then a good straight steel scale. This one is a centering scale. It's marked with Zero in the middle and goes out from there. This job is basically parquetry and not marquetry since it's all straight lines. You can see that I taped the scale to the mat with the right edge on a line. (I do this since I'm right handed). When cutting strips I just line up the veneer with the appropriate line and cut away.

There is one thing that *I can't emphasize enough*, and that's that you make you first few cuts *VERY* light. This will cut a groove for the blade to follow when you start applying more pressure. If you don't you'll be sorry, that's all I have to say about that.










Another thing it some masking tape. I like the blue painters tape since it comes off so easily and leaves no glue behind.
You will also need some veneer tape. They make two types. This kind called "Three Hole Tape" and solid tape with no holes.

The holes make it easier to see your joint, but it's a lot harder to get off when your done. The opposite with the solid.

Here is the start of my top:










I started in the center and will work my way out.

There are other things that you can get to help you, but I feel that these are the bare minimum to get you going.










Next time I will finish this end of the table.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


thanks for the basic veneer lesson

that score lightly seems so right

i've 'torn' veneer from over pressure before

this is looking great mike

thanks


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


Gary: Lee Jesberger got me hooked on Scapels for cutting veneer. I bought them online. I first bought a plastic handle. It didn't last very long before the handle was broken. So I then bought a metal handle. They are quite cheap.

I also bought a box of replacement blades. They are different shapes.

I think mine are atopse scaples so they are usually throw away and are cheaper than the ones for the operating rooms.

I think I've only broken one blade while doing veneering. It's very inexpensive to get a nice cutting tool.

You are right you only use the tip so when selecting blades, you don't need to select big curving ones.

I use red polishing compound on a piece of cherry that is nice and flat to sharpen my scaples.

I also picked up a few weeks ago a DMT Extra, Extra Fine Diamond plate. I think it is 3000 grit. A nice polished surface.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


Wait, who's Mike? 

Great work, Gary! I have never tried veneering, so I have to live vicariously through the LJ crowd. This is going to be really pretty.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


Very good Gary!

Thank you… I needed that.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


I'm already looking forward to the next post! This is helpful - thanks.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. Several small cuts can lead to a cleaner break than a deep cut. The other thing you forgot is that when you have an angled spot, BE PRECISE!!!!! veneer is remarkably sensitive to precision, and it's not like other woodworking where you might be able to sand down a little bit or "fix" a spot. especially with repeated patterns.

Have you also invested in 3M yet? Cause painter's tape is definitely the veneer-er's best friend.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


This is exciting Gary!
It's going to look great.

Thanks.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary - great lesson


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


Very interesting info. Thx


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


The blade cuts a "V", have you had any issues in glue up with the "V" or did this go away for you. For some of the work I have done with veneers that I made (thicker than store bought veneer), this was a problem for me. I ended up working on the bottom sid of the veneer so the bottom of the "V" glued to the top.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


*dbray45* - Yes, I do keep track of the "V" issue. I usually try to angle the blade to get a straight cut. I am usually not too concerned about it since the gap if there is one is on the up side. Sanding usually reduces it the more you sand.

I find that if I cut from the backside, the veneers are only touching at the top surface and that any sanding will create a gap and it get worse the more you sand.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


So, what you are telling me is that it may be better to use something like a marking knife that is flat on the straight edge side so the cut is really vertical on the cut edge and the offcut side has the angle cut?


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


man thats going to be sharp. Thanks for the series, learning allot.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


*dbray45* - What I'm saying is that I try to keep the blade at an angle so that it cuts a vertical edge on the material. Basically all the "V" is on the piece I cut off which I am not using anyway.

The net effect is the same as you described using your marking knife.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Veneering starts, but first a little primer.*
> 
> It seems that I have sparked some interest in some of you with the veneering aspect of this job.
> 
> ...


Anything we can do to fill the gaps works for me. In the jewelry box I made recently I ran into this problem and I am always looking for better solutions.

Thanks Gary.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Taping up the veneer.*

Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.

First I start with one edge. I use the blue tape to hold everything in place. I also use it to position the veneers tightly together before I apply the veneer tape.

I place the blue tape firmly on one piece of the veneer and then stretch it and stick it to the other piece. This will pull them tightly together. Afterwords I will remove the blue tape and put veneer tape in its place.










Then I attached the right side and one of the two top sections. I have to use two because the veneer wasn't wide enough since I wanted all the grain in the field to run in one direction.










You can see here I have an over sized piece to fill the spot. This are the only two pieces that I will have to cut in place.
I position it under the parts already there the use them as my guide. I tape the piece in place along the straight edges so it won't move.










After they are all in I tape down my scale again for this long trim cut. I don't want the scale to move.










Then I follow with the maple strip the same way. For the angled cuts I start with one piece already taped in place making sure that it is long. Then put the next piece in place under it and cut across the two edges there they meet.
See the picture below. This will work on any angle you want.

I lightly cut the first pass then remove the piece under it and finish the cut. I will then do the same thing to mark the other piece and cut it.










Then I just do the same thing with the dark material to finish it out.










Here is it all taped up:










Here it is flipped over showing the side that will get glued down.










And then later in the day, the other end all done and setup to show what the finished top will look like.










Next I will break out the veneer press!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a nice step by step. All looks tight together.

That is a very nice top.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


Sweet. 
Dang this is fun to watch.
Good job Gary.
I now have something to look forward to tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


Just like I guess earlier… It will have optical illusion because of the grains pattern and the geometry of the design. I bulge in the corners like an octahedron. Beautiful and so accurately done. Quite easy to look how you do it. I may try it someday…


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary this is an excellent tutorial. Someday I might even get the courage to try it


----------



## Jimboe (Feb 18, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


very nice !!!!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


Great job!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


Gary Nice job on the assembly


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


Gary, I have been watching this series closely, but have not commented on anything because:
1. The skill set if so far above me that I have absolutely nothing to add, and figured you may get tired of a repeated, "WOW!" 
2. "WOW!" 
3. Yep. That "wow" is all I got. Other than that, everytime I look at your work, I am just speechless. 
I'm through. I just thought it was time to say that. I often want to comment on your work, but never have nothing to say on your projects, besides, well, WOW!.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


Again, you're succeeding very nicely…

Keep your Timex on…
Keep on a tickin… LOL


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


One question, Gary, how does your wife like it so far?


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


this is turning out great Gary, keep the posts coming enjoying watching your progress and learning a few new things as well!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


The press! I'm so nervous! It looks amazing so far.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


Amazing as always. Love watching this. Even Blondie asks to see your updates on this project! It going to be one of a kind! Well done.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Taping up the veneer.*
> 
> Last time I showed you the center part of the top all taped up. This time I will go through the sequence I used to do the entire thing.
> 
> ...


Beautiful top Gary.

Look fwd for the press !!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Let the pressing begin!*

Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.

I'm using some nice wide mahogany veneer I have had for a long time.

I didn't use any special glue, just regular yellow glue. What I did do was to glue up the back first, apply the veneer and put it into the press for about 5 minutes. Then took it back out and then did the front. This gave the back veneer time to adhere so that it would stay in place and not move while I did the top. It was not so long that it dried too fast.

It worked pretty good.










I got so caught up in the pressing that I forgot to take any pictures of the ends being pressed so you will have to settle with one of the leaves. You can see those strips I was gluing up earlier, supporting the veneer on each side.










Here's a neat little trick for trimming something with an uneven edge. You can see on the part on the left of the picture how the veneer extends past the edge. I just use a 1" strip of wood resting on the good edge and the fence as you can see on the right. That gives me a nice straight edge to cut with.










Here you can see the ends all pressed. One has had the tape removed already.










Here is the back showing the veneer on the other side.










And last but not least the entire top laid out.










Next I have some trimming to do.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


As always Gary, that's awesome. Just let me add that, I'm glad you have a little girl…I can just see my 3 boys using that for a hot wheel race track, and drifting them around the corners- SCRRREEEEEEECHHH!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


Very nice work. Did you make the press? Its seriously better than the normal "bag" presses that I have seen.


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


What are the dog-ears on the corners for?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


Gary, It looks great!

Does the mahogany veneer go between the plywood and the top veneer?


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


Your table is looking sweet Gary.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


I am learning a few things about veneering!

Thank you!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


Gary Great job on the veneering.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


Very nice Gary.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


Well Done.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


Good work Gary. it's going to be a great table.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


*dbray45* - I got everything to make the press as well as the bag from Joe the woodworker's site

*steviep* - the corners were used to staple the veneer to keep it in place when I started the press.

*lanwater* - The mahogany veneer goes on the back side opposite of the face. This is done to balance the substrate. If this is not done there is a good chance the piece might bow as the glue dries. This is more of a problem the thinner the substrate is. I probably would have had that problem with 1" think plywood, but I wasn't going to take the chance.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


I will go there are take a look, thank you.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary! You are educating me in veneering..


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Let the pressing begin!*
> 
> Well, pressing starts today. First I have to prepare the backing to balance out the substrate to avoid warping. I don't really think I will need it with 1" thick plywood but I'm not taking the chance at this point.
> 
> ...


Vacuum press is already listed in the list. Veneering really depends on the skillful hands. I see other techniques but yours is unique specially in flattening it evenly. Thanks for the techniques


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Just a little trimming.*

It took some fiddling to get things right when I trimmed the edges I had to make sure that everything remained centered with both the ends as well as the leaves.

Then I had the corners to deal with. I wanted to make sure that they were consistent and at the exact angle. What I did was to place a piece of scrap with a straight edge in the position I wanted it. I had to take into account the distance of the edge of the router base to the bit.

Once this was worked out I clamped it into position then glued and brad nailed two blocks to locate it.

Here you can see what I came up with. It doesn't have to be pretty to work!










I had already used a circular saw to trim the corners. Here you can see the jig in place.










And finally you can see it after I trimmed the corner.










From this point on I have to be real careful not to ding the sharp edges. If I do I'm screwed big time.

Next I will make the trim pieces to go around the edges so I won't have to worry about them anymore.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Just a little trimming.*
> 
> It took some fiddling to get things right when I trimmed the edges I had to make sure that everything remained centered with both the ends as well as the leaves.
> 
> ...


You're making great progress! This table is going to look great! Of course it needs to to go with the chairs… Looking forward to the next post alrready.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Just a little trimming.*
> 
> It took some fiddling to get things right when I trimmed the edges I had to make sure that everything remained centered with both the ends as well as the leaves.
> 
> ...


Gary:

Nice trim job. Thats where you start to check to see if the veneer is joined at the corner.

The things that most people won't notice but you sure will.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Just a little trimming.*
> 
> It took some fiddling to get things right when I trimmed the edges I had to make sure that everything remained centered with both the ends as well as the leaves.
> 
> ...


Gary - I've been learning a lot following this blog. Thanks for taking the extra time on this to show us "The how to."


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Just a little trimming.*
> 
> It took some fiddling to get things right when I trimmed the edges I had to make sure that everything remained centered with both the ends as well as the leaves.
> 
> ...


COOL CS saw guide! That's using the ole bean! LOL


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Just a little trimming.*
> 
> It took some fiddling to get things right when I trimmed the edges I had to make sure that everything remained centered with both the ends as well as the leaves.
> 
> ...


I love how quickly and efficiently you come up with jigs like this. Nicely done!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Just a little trimming.*
> 
> It took some fiddling to get things right when I trimmed the edges I had to make sure that everything remained centered with both the ends as well as the leaves.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Gary, for taking the time to document this build. I can honestly say you have all of us waiting for the next update.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Just a little trimming.*
> 
> It took some fiddling to get things right when I trimmed the edges I had to make sure that everything remained centered with both the ends as well as the leaves.
> 
> ...


I second that Scott.


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Just a little trimming.*
> 
> It took some fiddling to get things right when I trimmed the edges I had to make sure that everything remained centered with both the ends as well as the leaves.
> 
> ...


Gary, That is outstanding.Looks like you are doing it over the top(again).


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Just a little trimming.*
> 
> It took some fiddling to get things right when I trimmed the edges I had to make sure that everything remained centered with both the ends as well as the leaves.
> 
> ...


Saweeeeeeeeeeeeet lookin top.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*It's all about the trim!*

With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.

I want something that can take a beating so I chose that very hard and heavy Santos Mahogany with some Wenge to add some detail.

Here are the 6 pieces I started out with all cut.










This is how they will be glued up. Both pieces of wenge are oversized to allow me to trim them as a unit for a perfect fit.
First I glued up the piece in the upper left corner. Then when dry I took it over the table saw and cut the height and width to make the wenge perfectly flush.










While they were still square I added the groove down it length. You'll see what that's for later. Then I glued in the other piece of wenge.










Here it is all done. I rounded the piece of wenge over hanging the bottom. It's over hanging for two reasons, First it makes it the same thickness as the 1" plywood top and secondly it will help to get a grip when moving the table.

The other cut was made with part of a raised panel bit. I wanted something gradual and not just rounded over. People will be resting the forearms on here so I wanted it to be comfortable. I will soften the edged with a sander before I'm done.










Here is the bit I used to add the groove in the trim pieces and you can see I also did it to all edges of the top.










Next I will be attaching the trim to the top. Stay tuned!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


COOL trim!

Looking good… squirming to edge of chair… LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


this will be a classic for sure gary

you have a great grasp of details and design

and think of all the money you saved

by blowing a wad on this set lol


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Now that's fancy!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


As I am in the process of doing my kitchen table top I'm finding this very helpful.

Lee


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


This is going to be amazing


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Gary, this dining set blog has been a pleasure to follow. I can't wait to see the finished work. Its going to be beautiful.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Truly inspiring,
Steve


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


nice as all ways Gary


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Gary: Some nice looking edge detail.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


this blog exults me
A cascade of enthusiasm and will

Good lesson Gary


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


nice I can't wait to see them on the top.


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Gary, What kind of spline are you going to use? looking great!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Looks, GaryK.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Well, Gary, I might as well listdown some of those router bits you are using then add it to the tools list. Those bits you are using are not really available in here. The last time I bought my T and G (same as yours above) was direct from a dealer of MAKITA and I have to wait. It is also expensive. But the way I see how you use it, the job becomes very easy… Galing mo man (You are really good)


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *It's all about the trim!*
> 
> With the edge on the top so vulnerable to getting damaged I want to get the trim on it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Gettun Closer AAAAAHHHHHHHH !!!!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Installing the trim and more!*

Woodworking almost done!

The material for the splines is just some mahogany. I cut a bunch of strips and then ran it through the drum sander to get to to just the right thickness. You can see here how I let it run long and trimmed it at a 45. Then added a 45 to the piece butting up to it. This will add a little more rigidity to the corners where the trim piece meet.

I put the groove in the trim pieces a little lower from the top surface so that when installed they would be just barely proud of the surface of the top. This allows me to remove material from the trim to bring it down to the top. Otherwise I might sand through the veneer getting them perfectly even.










Then a little clamp madness!










You might remember this from a project I posted a couple of years ago.



Well that's what I'm going to use to cut down the trim. That and my compression router bit.










Here's the plain Jane before the finish. Kind of boring:










After all the trim was added I wanted to get a coat of finish on to "lock in" the surface of the top.










Another note about the splines. I will also be using them on one of the top pieces and on one edge of each of the leaves. This will serve to lock the pieces together and make sure that the top surfaces remain level and flush to one another.










It's turning out pretty good, if I do say so myself.

Next time I install the apron under the table, and that will be the end of the wood working.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That edging really makes the top complete, Gary!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree… "Pretty Good"... LOL

... NO…

It's *Exceptionally GOOD!* LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


well done gary

very elegant


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


Gary:

A fantastic looking table top. Nice job on the design and execution.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


Gary,

You cetainly know how to make short work of a HUGE project. And it looks fabulous too! We can hardly wait to see the whole set together!

L/W


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


Looks great, but I think you made a mistake on your last comment: "and that will be the end of the wood working." I am sure you ment 'this project'.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


really nice table gary, its been fun watching it all come together…i know it will be the apple of your wife's eye…and many enjoyable meals yet ahead , around the table is where the family can come closer together through the years…and better yet that it was a table made by dad…great build…grizz


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


Superb! I enjoyed watching you make the chairs but the table is equal to them. Thanks.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


Great work Gary.

Very nicely organized and executed.

Lee


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


Home stretch. Nice job !


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


As usual Gary. Great chops and artistic to boot. Thanks for the blog, learned a lot along the way.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


Fantastic! I would bring my plate of food over to the table, then hover for awhile, not wanting to put the plate down on such a pretty surface.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


Beautifullllll!

Gary, it has been a delight being your online student.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *Installing the trim and more!*
> 
> Woodworking almost done!
> 
> ...


Really great! An excellent work.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The end is here. *

Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!

This will be the last post in this blog. The next time you see it it will be 100% complete and posted as a project!

Here I'm mocking up the position of the legs to measure the lengths for the apron pieces










Then it was back to the router table using the same jigs I used to do the aprons on the chairs, but this time for the aprons on the table.










Then I got the length for the cross pieces and the hanger bolts. I want to make the legs removable or else it would be too difficult to move.










Here is the cross piece mounted to a leg. I made a large hole in the cross piece to be 100% sure that any leg will fit in any corner of the table.










Here is the final mock up before I attach the apron permanently.










Here is one corner after the apron is permanently glued and screwed. You can see the holes on the edge of the aprons. I used a brad point bit the get a flat bottomed hole. Then drilled a clearance hole for the screw body. I used metal screws because they were flat under the head so I could apply them very tightly. If I were to use flat head wood screws, the angle under the screw head could have acted like a wedge and split the wood.

You can see on the cross piece that I used flat head wood screws but with a washer under the head to prevent splitting. The only reason I did that was because I didn't have the correct length screw. I will replace then I get the right length screws.

There is also about a 1/8" gap between the cross piece and the leg.










I was lucky enough to be able to take the steel extenders off my existing table and use them. It's the only part of this entire job that I didn't have to make myself.










Well that's it. Almost 2 months work!

I hope that you enjoyed following along as much as I enjoyed blogging about it.

Now on to my next project!

You can see the finished project HERE.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a great job and a very complete and informative blog Gary.
That's a huge job and I really admire your energy level to get it done.

Well done !!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary for sharing. I have learnt a lot of secrets and techniques that I can not even found in some books or magazines. I know your wife will be really happy on the new dining set. Give my regards to the family as you first have dinner on that beautiful table. Mabuhay and God bless.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


gary

you have made a treasure

not just an heirloom for your family

but a tutorial for all that dream

this series will be the one 
for any future LJ's to use
to move up to dinning sets
with confidence

thank you for including us in this build

enjoy that first special meal
and all the ones to come


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


... And a VERY fruitful & rewarding two months!

Thank you very much for taking the tedious time to take the pictures and comment on them!

You did an excellent job!

That 1/8" clearance tip was especially useful… I guess it provides a very strong Spring factor to the connection.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


You have done an excellent job building and sharing the entire process of your dining roon tables and chairs. I surely have enjoyed all of it. The first meal served on it will definitely have to be special. *Maybe some Gumbo?*


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Your next project should be a very fancy dinner with friends and family that will appreciate your accomplishment. I'm hoping you post finished pictures as a project, with a link to the build blog so I can favorite it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


How about a nice Texas Prime Rib with all the trimmings?!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Congrats on a great blog! Very informative and fun to follow along. Now we will look forward to the final project posting - when's dinner?


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Super job Gary, thanks for all of the lesson you shared along the journey. The project is beautiful, you have won tons of brownie points with Mrs Gary.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Congratulation of a fine accomplishment Gary!
I haven't posted on each of your blog steps but have followed along and studied each one.
This is going to be a beautiful project when you post it and I thank you for taking the time to blog
all of the steps and process. I learned a lot for when I attempt a table for my wife.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


As always, Gary, I have learned so much from following this. Thank You for taking the time to document and post the progress. I'm sure it added time to the to the completion date.

Hope you post a picture of this loaded with the Thanksgiving feast!

Lew


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Congrats and great job - both on the execution and sharing. It has been a fun one to follow!

When Momma's Happy - Everybody's Happy


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


This has been fun to tag along with you on this one, Gary. The way you have handled the "firsts" on this project has certainly been an inspiration. It is these that usually leave me scratching my head and causing a great deal of angst that ultimately end up slowing down the project. You have breezed through this one pretty easily.

I am looking forward to seeing the project post.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


While I haven't been commenting, I have been watching. You are a great woodworker, as well as an excellent teacher. You have shared a lot of excellent information, and we thank you for all the extra work you did blogging the build. I know very well how that can slow down your work.

Thanks again Gary.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Gary: A grat looking job on this table and chirs.

Great documentation also.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Great work Gary, It looks like it was well worth the work!!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Gary,

We're not sure which is more impressive: the table and chairs . . . or . . . the detailed blog entries! We've been following you every day and really appreciate what we have learned. It's so much more detailed and complete than any woodworking magazines or books.

Thanks for sharing all your hard work with us. We can hardly wait to be invited to dinner!

L/W


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Thoroughly enjoyed the "Maker's Story", and it's another shining example of your excellent work my Friend…
May it be blessed with only Fine Meals and Good Company!!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Gary;
Thank you for the blog. Surely a timeless piece on a timeless project. I looked forward every day for the next installment. Excellent workmanship both woodworking and blogging. I feel your relief with the near conclusion of this fine work of art. You are a true craftsman.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


What a joy this has been watching this project.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


This has been a great journey!
It was quite informative.

Thanks!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the finished project with all the chairs around it! You've done beautiful work, once again, and it's nice to know that it took 2 months, so I can scale up for myself if I ever need to do this to about 1.5 years


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Bet she will love it!! Good work as usual Gary!


----------



## LarryN (Feb 5, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


GREAT JOB on the chairs, table and blog !!!!! found myself looking forward to your posts to see how things were coming along. outstanding craftsmanship on that project, thank you very much for posting and letting us follow your progress. no doubt your mrs. will love it…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


Looks good, Gray.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


I'm amazed that you completed that in two months. Boxes take me longer. So impressed.


----------



## SATXmarine1 (Mar 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The end is here. *
> 
> Well, the woodworking part is finally done. Just the final finishing left!
> 
> ...


another job well done and with happy customers to boot. Looks great and thanks for taking the time to blog about it. I have learned alot.

Jim


----------

